# Merit boards for D.E.O.



## exsemjingo (3 Jun 2006)

Hooray!  

From what I can tell, the merit boards for non-specialist officer occupations have been meeting monthly, instead of every six months.
Who out there is merit listed for D.E.O. and waiting for a job offer?
Please be a dear, and reply in the following format:

Merit Listed since:   May. 2, 2006
Job offered?   Not yet.
Trade: Infantry
Rank:  Officer
Entry Plan:  D.E.O.
Are you a NCM applicant who wants to respond anyway?  No.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Jun 2006)

What will posting that information here do?
Just curious...is it going to make it happen any faster, lmao

HL (DEO Wannabe)


----------



## exsemjingo (29 Jun 2006)

I hate talking to myself, but I guess I have to...
Responding here helps D.E.O. hopefuls compare notes.  As an update, the Edmonton recruiting centre says 'no merit boards have been held yet', pertaining to my inquiry for D.E.O. Infantry on June 20th.  This thread will be whatever interested parties want to make it.


----------



## kincanucks (29 Jun 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> I hate talking to myself, but I guess I have to...
> Responding here helps D.E.O. hopefuls compare notes.  As an update, the Edmonton recruiting centre says 'no merit boards have been held yet', pertaining to my inquiry for D.E.O. Infantry on June 20th.  This thread will be whatever interested parties want to make it.



Last DEO/CEOTP board was 18 Jun 06.


----------



## exsemjingo (1 Jul 2006)

Thanks for the info.  June 20th was an approximation, so I guess I missed it by a few days the other way.


----------



## kincanucks (1 Jul 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Last DEO/CEOTP board was 18 Jun 06.



Actually it was the 15th not the 18th.


----------



## exsemjingo (31 Jul 2006)

My poor thread, so ignored.  The only ones who have posted here already have offers, except for me! 
Anyway, the last merit board was held between July 14th and July 24th.  I have been told by the recruiting centre to expect something soon, but no offer has come yet.
Should an offer come my way, would it be for September or January?  

By the way, should you be in my situation, this thread is for you!


----------



## Hot Lips (1 Aug 2006)

Hang in there exsemjingo...it's worth it  

HL


----------



## Gontire (1 Aug 2006)

merit boards its only a way to say: you have done all the test and lets see if we take you


----------



## Magravan (5 Aug 2006)

Merit Listed since:   Possibly August 1st.  Otherwise not yet. The interviewer wasn't clear if I got Merit Listed before or after ACS.
Job offered?   Not yet.
Trade: Pilot / Air Nav / AEC
Rank:  Officer
Entry Plan:  D.E.O.


----------



## Zarathustra (6 Aug 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> My poor thread, so ignored.  The only ones who have posted here already have offers, except for me!
> Anyway, the last merit board was held between July 14th and July 24th.  I have been told by the recruiting centre to expect something soon, but no offer has come yet.
> Should an offer come my way, would it be for September or January?



I applied for D.E.O. Infantry and got an offer at the end of June. It was supposed to be for St-Jean in September but then they changed it to January because September was full. I hope all goes well until January, I've been in the process for so long already. At least now I understand what "hurry up and wait" means... *lol*


----------



## exsemjingo (9 Aug 2006)

The September course in St.Jean is full?  That would explain a few things.  January is a-okay with me, but it feels better to know what's going on.  Do you know if that is for all D.E.O. Trades, or particular ones?


----------



## Zarathustra (12 Aug 2006)

No idea. They didn't mention. All I was told is I was moved to January because there was no place left in September. I focused only on my case and didn't ask for more information.


----------



## Meridian (25 Aug 2006)

Weird, my friend's course starts on Monday, and he got the call two weeks ago...  He has been listed for hard on six months though.


----------



## xmarcx (25 Aug 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> The September course in St.Jean is full?  That would explain a few things.  January is a-okay with me, but it feels better to know what's going on.  Do you know if that is for all D.E.O. Trades, or particular ones?



Hey exsemjingo! In the 'Attitudes' thread you mentioned that you finally got your offer! If so, congratulations! Infantry for January?


----------



## exsemjingo (27 Aug 2006)

Yes it is true. I will be in St. Jean in January.


----------



## ChristopherRobin (29 Aug 2006)

So you guys applying for Infantry through the DEO program, have the recruiters explained how your phase training will go?  About a year and a half ago, I was in the process for infantry officer (after they told me at the interview that Military Police Officer was closed and was always closed - despite being told otherwise by the recruiters 6 months before) and they told me the phase training might go like this:

-Phase 1 (done right away)
-Have to do language training (but could still take a while despite me being bilingual already)
-Phase 2 done the next summer
-Phase 3 possibly done during the year buy most likely done the following summer (due to RMC school scheduals)
-Phase 4 for sure done the next summer after that (since they only offer it once a year but that might have changed)

So you wait for something like 3 years before you get your real posting.  Not a big deal if you're going in for career but in the meantime they place you with a platoon somewhere and you shadow the platoon CO, or you run a firing range...etc. 

I ended up declining just because I wasn't thrilled on the fact it would take an incredible amount of time to get trained and MP was my first real choice.  Since then I moved out west and in the selection process for the Vancouver Police. 

Just wanted to know what they've been telling DEO applicants lately.


----------



## Meridian (29 Aug 2006)

From what I have *read*, your timelines are a little off,  but its quite possible that could happen.

Collated from various threads:
CAP serials supposedly run quite frequently (whatever that means).
Phase III is run twice a year, spring and summer. 
Phase IV is run once in Summer.


SLT depends on how quickly you can retest and pass the requirements.  I already am ECC tested (though ill have to retest probably by the time that happens since a C is only good for 5 years). So long as writing isnt a C i should clear SLT right away....  I suppose it all depends when you do your IAP/BOTP.


----------



## xmarcx (29 Aug 2006)

To return this thread to it's original intent:

Merit Listed since:   August. 25, 2006
Job offered?   Not yet.
Trade 1: Infantry
Trade 2: Armour
Entry Plan:  D.E.O.

Next selection board is Sep 12. I believe.


----------



## exsemjingo (30 Aug 2006)

To answer you, ChristopherRobin, I have done my research and asked questions both officially (by calling the recruiting centre) and unofficially (by posting here).  Being officer material, it was not long at all until I found out that, yes, Officer training takes upwards of 2 years if the candidate is not bilingual.  It was not much too much longer after that when I found out that the training is paid, and a little bit longer until I found out exactly how much.  
I have already annoyed an old NCO (who shall remain nameless) with this question. and he has permanently posted what you would be paid during training.  It is the same as what was on the CD that the recruiting centre gave me.

The lengthy training did not turn me off, since it is paid, it is what I want to do, and because the path leads to War (where all good soldiers are willing to go, but where none are eager.)

As far as your MOC, I am confused.  Did you apply just to be an MP, or an officer (not NCM) in the military police?  
"Civillian" police are called officers, but in the CF the term has a different designation.

To be blunt, the Army will lead recruits by the hand, but eventually an Officer Candidate has to lead not only himself, but others, in life or death situations.
It is best to start early: with yourself.


----------



## ChristopherRobin (31 Aug 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> To answer you, ChristopherRobin, I have done my research and asked questions both officially (by calling the recruiting centre) and unofficially (by posting here).  Being officer material, it was not long at all until I found out that, yes, Officer training takes upwards of 2 years if the candidate is not bilingual.  It was not much too much longer after that when I found out that the training is paid, and a little bit longer until I found out exactly how much.
> I have already annoyed an old NCO (who shall remain nameless) with this question. and he has permanently posted what you would be paid during training.  It is the same as what was on the CD that the recruiting centre gave me.
> 
> The lengthy training did not turn me off, since it is paid, it is what I want to do, and because the path leads to War (where all good soldiers are willing to go, but where none are eager.)
> ...



Fair enough.

Originally I had applied for MP, officer training (as in non-ncm).  At the very last minute, and after having very specific forms completed by my references, I was told there were no openings and never were.  When it came to accepting infantry as a back-up choice, the time-frame I was given for the phase training (even for someone that is bilingual) was longer than what you were told by your recruiting people.  Of course I had doubts about all of this since I was getting some unclear, and conflicting information.  I ended up backing out of the process since an opportunity to move out west and close to Vancouver came up. 

The reason why I made a post, and maybe I should NOT of in the first place, is because I'm making secondary plans just in case my current ones for the Vancouver Police don't exactly work out.


----------



## Tolstoyevsky (2 Sep 2006)

I was merit listed in May and then got "the" phone call from the recruiting centre in late June. So; I guess I'll meet you guys in St-Jean in January 2007. Looking forward to it, actually...


----------



## exsemjingo (3 Sep 2006)

Congratulations.  I will see you there.


----------



## Tolstoyevsky (3 Sep 2006)

Actually, I don't think we'll be seeing much of each other...or maybe we will...I'm in the French group. I really don't know how this works..


----------



## windsorftw (5 Sep 2006)

Well I got all my paper work done and everything, I'm just playing the waiting game now...
I hope to see you all in January!  (crosses fingers)


----------



## Tolstoyevsky (5 Sep 2006)

Congratulations man! Oh yeah, and nice tattoo btw, we stand on guard for thee and such...Now, all you need is a peg leg and an eye patch and, shiver me timbers, you're ready for the navy!   Kidding, yanking your chain there, I hope you don't mind  ;D


----------



## Alphacory (6 Sep 2006)

I am just finishing my D.E.O application and I heard that the board will sit on what I was told the 14th of Sept.  After my interview which was more like a 2 hour grilling the officer said there may or may not be a Jan 2007 class.  He was not 100% sure but they will know by October.  I was wondering if anyone has heard if this was true or not, is there for sure a Jan 2007 class?  I finish my physical fitness test tomorrow and my file will go before the board next week 12th or 14th of Sept. I am very anxious and I cant wait to go and start my career, hope to see you all there.


----------



## xmarcx (6 Sep 2006)

Alphacory said:
			
		

> I am just finishing my D.E.O application and I heard that the board will sit on what I was told the 14th of Sept.  After my interview which was more like a 2 hour grilling the officer said there may or may not be a Jan 2007 class.  He was not 100% sure but they will know by October.  I was wondering if anyone has heard if this was true or not, is there for sure a Jan 2007 class?  I finish my physical fitness test tomorrow and my file will go before the board next week 12th or 14th of Sept. I am very anxious and I cant wait to go and start my career, hope to see you all there.



Seeing as a few people have already posted on this thread that they have offers for January 07, I hope that the army is not just playing a cruel joke on them!  :


----------



## exsemjingo (6 Sep 2006)

No class for January, Alphacory?  That would be very strange, since they are supposedly running Officer Basic courses 3 times a year (September, January, and April) instead of just two times.  Also, the September courses already filled up (as reported in this thread) so if there is no January course, the Army must have abandoned it's expansion plans.  
But that makes no sense whatsoever.
Perhaps what you were told is MOC specific.  Let us know what you applied for, and that should clarify things.
If Kincanucks is still around, he will be able to tell us with absolute certainty.


----------



## kincanucks (6 Sep 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> No class for January, Alphacory?  That would be very strange, since they are supposedly running Officer Basic courses 3 times a year (September, January, and April) instead of just two times.  Also, the September courses already filled up (as reported in this thread) so if there is no January course, the Army must have abandoned it's expansion plans.
> But that makes no sense whatsoever.
> Perhaps what you were told is MOC specific.  Let us know what you applied for, and that should clarify things.
> If Kincanucks is still around, he will be able to tell us with absolute certainty.



Well since I am not privy to that information anymore I can only hazard a guess that perhaps the serials for Jan are full already.

_so if there is no January course, the Army must have abandoned it's expansion plans. _  

Yes and they forgot to tell you. I say that is pretty rude of them.  Even if the IAP/BOTP was cancelled for Jan 07 how does that in any way equate to the CF not continuing its planned expansion?  While the CF needs officers it certainly needs more combat arms soldiers and will probably shift its meager resources to getting boots on the ground rather than swords in the air whenever it can.


----------



## windsorftw (6 Sep 2006)

Tolstoyevsky said:
			
		

> Congratulations man! Oh yeah, and nice tattoo btw, we stand on guard for thee and such...Now, all you need is a peg leg and an eye patch and, shiver me timbers, you're ready for the navy!   Kidding, yanking your chain there, I hope you don't mind  ;D



LOL nah I don't mind at all, it's good to lighten the mood!


----------



## Tolstoyevsky (6 Sep 2006)

Cool your jets guys. No course has been cancelled. 

Alphacory, patience is a virtue, especially in the CF...embrace it brother!


----------



## windsorftw (6 Sep 2006)

Merit Listed since:   unknown (should be soon)
Job offered?   Not yet.
Trade: Infantry (Possibly Pilot if they change their policy on NO LASIK)
Rank:  Officer
Entry Plan:  CEOTP


----------



## xmarcx (6 Sep 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Merit Listed since:   unknown (should be soon)
> Job offered?   Not yet.
> Trade: Infantry (Possibly Pilot if they change their policy on NO LASIK)
> Rank:  Officer
> Entry Plan:  CEOTP



CEOTP - I thought I read elsewhere that you graduate in December? I was always told that DEOs were allowed to apply in the final year of their programs.  I finish school in December as well, but I went DEO as I was told I could get a conditional offer and if selected could start in Jan even if I didn't have the degree in my hand yet. I've already qualified for a bachelors though, which I guess might be the difference?


----------



## Alphacory (6 Sep 2006)

Ok that takes off a bit of a load off my mind.  I am just passing on the informatin that I was told by the officer that interviewed me.


----------



## Tolstoyevsky (6 Sep 2006)

Alphacory, maybe you misunderstood...maybe the recruiter said that there won't be a January 2007 class FOR YOU, but they will know for sure in October. In my case, the letter I've received from the RC states very clearly: " You will be on the Serial Basic Officer Training at the CFLRS, in St-Jean. The courses dates will be 15 January - 16 March 2007."

Even if, hypothetically, the army cancels the January class , I'm willing to wait as long as it takes.

Oh yeah, looking forward to get that sword in the air! :threat:


----------



## Alphacory (6 Sep 2006)

He was quite clear in stating that due to numbers and to see if there were instructors to teach the course that he was not sure if there was going to be a class.  He also stated that if there is a Jan 2007 that it is quite likely I will be in it.  I believe he was just lacking the proper information because he also had no information for me for the whole process after the 13 week Officer course for Infantry seeing as he was in the Navy and no Army Officers were around.  I am just glad that I know now that there is 100% a Jan 2007 class.


----------



## Magravan (6 Sep 2006)

For those who missed the rest of the thread before it was removed, we agreed that we'd trust our CFRC.


----------



## Zarathustra (7 Sep 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> For those who missed the rest of the thread before it was removed, we agreed that we'd trust our CFRC.



*lol*


----------



## windsorftw (8 Sep 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> CEOTP - I thought I read elsewhere that you graduate in December? I was always told that DEOs were allowed to apply in the final year of their programs.  I finish school in December as well, but I went DEO as I was told I could get a conditional offer and if selected could start in Jan even if I didn't have the degree in my hand yet. I've already qualified for a bachelors though, which I guess might be the difference?



Well, to be honest...I'm not sure if I will graduate in December or not.  I have finished all my courses for my degree, but my GPA was slightly lower than it should have been (young kids + work full time sux for studying).  Anyhow, I am upgrading a class this semester and hopefully that will be enough to grad.  Going CEOTP will at least allow me to get a degree if this class isn't enough.  If I do grad in december I can switch to DEO I was told so, i'm just covering my bases at this point.

On another note, I spoke to a recruiter yesterday and as far as she knew the Jan class was not cancelled.  YIPEEE


----------



## xmarcx (8 Sep 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Well, to be honest...I'm not sure if I will graduate in December or not.  I have finished all my courses for my degree, but my GPA was slightly lower than it should have been (young kids + work full time sux for studying).  Anyhow, I am upgrading a class this semester and hopefully that will be enough to grad.  Going CEOTP will at least allow me to get a degree if this class isn't enough.  If I do grad in december I can switch to DEO I was told so, i'm just covering my bases at this point.



Pretty sound plan. I have nothing but respect for you lot who managed to pull off university with families of your own!


----------



## exsemjingo (9 Sep 2006)

I know what you mean, windsorftw.  I have always felt profoundly bored unless my plate was full, and now I will be trying to pull of Officer training on the other side of the country with a young family to support back home.
It is not certain that I will pass Officer Basic, but I am certain that I must.  That works well for me.  Put your mind to it, and no matter how busy you are, you can graduate in December.


----------



## windsorftw (11 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement exsemjingo, you and I are in the same boat....being away and supporting a family will be tough but worth it in the end.  I just hope they can join me after Phase 1 if it's going to take 2 to 3 years to finish Phase 4!  

From what I've gathered from diff posts, there is a board meeting either the 12th or the 15th....I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hoping my file is processed in time!  Though the recruiter was quite optimistic about my chances of getting in under the CEOTP plan but I'll wait and see.


----------



## xmarcx (15 Sep 2006)

Windsorftw, does it bother you that a nutcase like Tolstoyevsky already has his offer while two charming, polite, sane young men like us are still sweatin' out the wait? 'Cause it's drivin' me nuts!


----------



## Magravan (15 Sep 2006)

Keep in mind, getting in the door doesn't mean you'll be welcomed to stay for the party... He'll either conform to expectations or be shown the door.


----------



## scoutfinch (15 Sep 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Windsorftw, does it bother you that a nutcase like Tolstoyevsky already has his offer while two charming, polite, sane young men like us are still sweatin' out the wait? 'Cause it's drivin' me nuts!



I wouldn't sweat it too much. This is the internet and people can talk a good story.  Remember, this is a guy that wouldn't even complete his profile.  I would bet money on the fact that he is nothing more than another wannabe.

Be patient.  Good things come to those who wait and in my humble opinion it is worth waiting for.  Best of luck and keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## windsorftw (16 Sep 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Windsorftw, does it bother you that a nutcase like Tolstoyevsky already has his offer while two charming, polite, sane young men like us are still sweatin' out the wait? 'Cause it's drivin' me nuts!



lol xmarcx.  I heard it could take up to a month after the board meeting to get an offer.  Unfortunately for me, I was the victim of an error made by the recruiting staff.  It seems they input incorrect information into their computers.  They had me living at two different places at the same time, needless to say they couldn't process my file.  Yesterday I had to straighten it out    The good news is though, the selection board will be at it again October 12th for Infantry so that's good news for me.  Hang in there xmarcx and I'm sure an offer will come your way!


----------



## Magravan (16 Sep 2006)

Where do you find out when the selection board will sit? I'm specifically looking for Pilot / Air Nav DEO selection boards..


----------



## derael (16 Sep 2006)

Yeah, I was told the same thing from the recruiting center here in Edmonton this week that the offers can take anywhere from weeks to a month to come through. Oh well, I've waited this long, whats another month eh?


----------



## windsorftw (17 Sep 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> Where do you find out when the selection board will sit? I'm specifically looking for Pilot / Air Nav DEO selection boards..



I asked the recruiting staff at my detachment   Give them a call and ask Magravan.


----------



## xmarcx (17 Sep 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> lol xmarcx.  I heard it could take up to a month after the board meeting to get an offer.  Unfortunately for me, I was the victim of an error made by the recruiting staff.  It seems they input incorrect information into their computers.  They had me living at two different places at the same time, needless to say they couldn't process my file.  Yesterday I had to straighten it out    The good news is though, the selection board will be at it again October 12th for Infantry so that's good news for me.  Hang in there xmarcx and I'm sure an offer will come your way!



That's a travesty. That's a travesty of a mockery of a sham of a mockery of a travesty of two mockeries of a sham!
I'm sure you'll wow the October 12th board though - they'll be starting to feel the chill of the Ottawa fall, feeling nostalgic for the sunny days of summer as the leaves fall from the trees and lamenting that snow is only weeks away, then they'll crack open your file, and their hearts will be filled with warmth when they see what a fine, dedicated candidate they have before them. Failing that...ahh...ask your CFRC if you can slip some studly photos in your file so the boards will have to pick you if only for future PR use  ;D


----------



## derael (18 Sep 2006)

Well, so much for a month! I got a call today from the recruiting center to inform me that I've been selected. So hopefully most of you will have received or will get that same call. Job offers I guess should be coming out in the next week or so according to the recruiting center here in Edmonton.


----------



## xmarcx (18 Sep 2006)

derael said:
			
		

> Well, so much for a month! I got a call today from the recruiting center to inform me that I've been selected. So hopefully most of you will have received or will get that same call. Job offers I guess should be coming out in the next week or so according to the recruiting center here in Edmonton.



CONGRATS! Woo!


----------



## exsemjingo (19 Sep 2006)

Congratulations, derael.  Keep us posted when your receive your offer.


----------



## windsorftw (19 Sep 2006)

Sweet!  Congratulations, derael!  Make us proud out there!   
*high five*


----------



## windsorftw (4 Oct 2006)

Well I hate reviving old threads but as this pertains to my insterests in the army here goes.

xmarcx, any phone call yet saying you've been selected?  I'm thinking one will come through soon for you, considering your qualifications etc..
Don't forget, the board sits again on the 12th of this month, I'm just hoping the January classes aren't filled up by the time we get selected!  GRR
My file as of last friday was still going through a security clearance, it better be ready to go for this board!

Here's to living the dream marc!    :threat:


----------



## xmarcx (4 Oct 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Well I hate reviving old threads but as this pertains to my insterests in the army here goes.
> 
> xmarcx, any phone call yet saying you've been selected?  I'm thinking one will come through soon for you, considering your qualifications etc..
> Don't forget, the board sits again on the 12th of this month, I'm just hoping the January classes aren't filled up by the time we get selected!  GRR
> ...



FUNNY THAT YOU MENTION THAT!!!

So... I didn't get the call, but...I called them!

First, my file manager...well...they had no idea what was going on. They couldn't find any evidence that my file had been seen by a board or anything, and I was referred up to my career councillor. He shuffled through many papers, looked at my file, said he couldn't see anything. Then all of a sudden he goes, oh, your name is on this list...let me check....ahh....oh...congratulations, you've got a job.

MOST ANTICLIMACTIC RESOLUTION EVER, BUT I'M FREAKIN' LOSING MY MIND WITH EXCITMENT.

1st Choice, Infantry Officer, January!


----------



## Meridian (4 Oct 2006)

Congrats marc!
My buddy is on his IAP right now, INF too... you may end up on CAP together (if you have your language profile). In any event, IM JEALOUS!  Wish I could apply!


----------



## derael (5 Oct 2006)

Well hopefully we'll all see each other in January.  I've been selected but still no job offer, but maybe it's just coming down the line. When did you receive your offer xmarcx?


----------



## xmarcx (5 Oct 2006)

derael said:
			
		

> Well hopefully we'll all see each other in January.  I've been selected but still no job offer, but maybe it's just coming down the line. When did you receive your offer xmarcx?



No official offer either - what do you think, are they planning a pre-Thanksgiving surprise or a belated Thanksgiving present? 

Either way, I shall return to my SOP of hugging my file manager voodoo doll that has gotten me through these most trying times  ;D


----------



## derael (5 Oct 2006)

Haha, yeah I've been calling the recruiting center every week. You would think it would get annoying for them but they've encouraged me to do so, so call I shall.  >


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (5 Oct 2006)

Hey guys,   congrats on getting as far with your recruiting as you have.  It took a little over 4 months after I did the first officer board for me to hear that I was selected. (I did a few other interviews, but that was the big one)  I joined a reserve unit so I know the process is a little different,  there were 17-20 qualified people applying for one particular opening.  I am more than a little shocked that I got in.  I know it is just a spaghetti strip, it is technically an appointment not a rank,  but I went through 10 months of hassle and frustration to get it.  Now to get through BOTC/CAP and finish up my degree(s).  :warstory:


----------



## bw (17 Oct 2006)

Does anyone know when the next boards for DEO / COETP for the January IAP/BOTP occur?


----------



## danyul (17 Oct 2006)

I am curious to know the answer to that question myself...as I am patiently waiting for my DEO offer to come through and have been told that my file is approved and waiting for selection by the powers that be.

Does anyone know the next meeting date?


----------



## exsemjingo (18 Oct 2006)

They are supposed to be held every six weeks, though the recruiting centre will not necessarily contact you as soon as your file is considered.
I say phone your recruiter to find out for sure, and tell us how it goes.
My understanding is that until June '06, merit boards had only been held every six months, and as late as last year (I think) there were only two IAP/BOTC a year, where as now there are supposedly three.
The point is, whenever they are, potential new recruits have it pretty good.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (18 Oct 2006)

The last board was 12 Oct 2006.  The next DEO selection board is 14 Nov 2006.  This is for most officers only, some occupations have their own boards which meet on their own schedule, e.g. intelligence, legal, etc.

EDIT:  I got these dates from the MCC at CFRC/D Moncton.


----------



## bw (18 Oct 2006)

I will verify the selection board date.  Experienced a long administrative wait as my file bounced around for an Air Factor rating.  Anyway, from the officers that I know sh** happens quickly when it happens.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## spqr (23 Oct 2006)

I just received my offer for Infantry Officer today (DEO).  The folks at the centre said my file was in the Oct 12 pile.  I applied in August some time - and here we are.  I am now waiting to confirm the actual course I will be on (Jan or later?)  If its Jan then they said it would start on the 8th.

Hope this helps in the info sharing world.


----------



## xmarcx (23 Oct 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> I just received my offer for Infantry Officer today (DEO).  The folks at the centre said my file was in the Oct 12 pile.  I applied in August some time - and here we are.  I am now waiting to confirm the actual course I will be on (Jan or later?)  If its Jan then they said it would start on the 8th.
> 
> Hope this helps in the info sharing world.



1st of all, congrats!

Quick question though: were you notified you were selected or did you recieve your official job offer?


----------



## spqr (23 Oct 2006)

I was contacted by a Lt. who said I had a job offer and congratulations.  Next I am to be contacted by a Cpl. (my file manager) to be given the details about enrollment and the actual course I will be on.  I simply have to wait until she gets confirmation on the course.  They were in the same room at the time of the call and he checked the dates for the January course and the time of enrollment if I go to that course.


----------



## xmarcx (23 Oct 2006)

Ahhh.

There are a bunch of us who were selected by the September board who were called with the news and congratulations but have still yet to have our official offers/details arrive. Hopefully they are coming soon and we'll all be meeting up in St. Jean in January!


----------



## exsemjingo (24 Oct 2006)

Wow, spqr.  Applying in August for January IAP/BOTC... that was fast!  Faster than fast!
Congratulations again, but what is your secret?


----------



## danyul (24 Oct 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Ahhh.
> 
> There are a bunch of us who were selected by the September board who were called with the news and congratulations but have still yet to have our official offers/details arrive. Hopefully they are coming soon and we'll all be meeting up in St. Jean in January!



Myself included..........................

If anyone is in this same boat, please, keep this board updated with any news!


----------



## Zarathustra (24 Oct 2006)

danyul said:
			
		

> If anyone is in this same boat, please, keep this board updated with any news!



I got called last week about my enrollment date (December 20th). So I expect you'll get called soon. (That was the Montréal recruiting center.)


----------



## derael (24 Oct 2006)

I'm still waiting for my offer as well even though I was selected in September. I've been trying like crazy to get a hold of a career counsellor as well so that I can maybe get some more info, but they are almost impossible to get a hold of. I really hope I don't miss the IAP in January.


----------



## spqr (24 Oct 2006)

> Wow, spqr.  Applying in August for January IAP/BOTC... that was fast!  Faster than fast!
> Congratulations again, but what is your secret?



I am not totally sure.  They did say they had the new streamlined process for my application.  I didn't even do a physical test, they said they will be conducted at St. Jean from now on as long as my medical didn't say I was too out of shape to make it to grade.  (It was a toss up as to whether I would have to do one so I still ran and ran and ran....).

I had a high GPA from Uni and I got two questions wrong on the CFAT (they told me) and I had all my medical paperwork in order the day I went in (I really had nothing extra except for a recent prescription for my eye glasses).  I also have a few years of managment experience with the YMCA which the interviewer said was my big selling feature.

These may all be factors but I think a big one might be that I was only applying for Infantry and there were a lot of openings.


----------



## exsemjingo (25 Oct 2006)

I guess your management experience would have clinched it.  See you in January!
My advice, though, is to train now and train hard.  There are plenty of resources here on how to do this.  Don't try to pass, try to score 'exempt'.


----------



## spqr (25 Oct 2006)

I sure and the hell hope I am in for January.  I am 30 and I am scared like all hell about keeping up with 22 year olds...  It'll be good for me - in the end, but at 5AM - dang.


----------



## derael (25 Oct 2006)

And, I'm scared of having to hang out with you old men.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (25 Oct 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> I sure and the hell hope I am in for January.  I am 30 and I am scared like all hell about keeping up with 22 year olds...  It'll be good for me - in the end, but at 5AM - dang.



 ;D

I don't think you have much to worry about.  When I was at the Armour School, it was the young 18 - 19 year olds who couldn't keep up with the 30 year olds.  Those 30 year olds became 40 and 50 year olds and still had no problems keeping up with the youngsters.


----------



## dardt (25 Oct 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> I sure and the hell hope I am in for January.  I am 30 and I am scared like all hell about keeping up with 22 year olds...  It'll be good for me - in the end, but at 5AM - dang.



30 is a typical age for DEO. The average age on my platoon was 29, there was only a handful below 25.


----------



## spqr (25 Oct 2006)

That is really good to know.  Thanks.

I was wondering about the whole bonding with your fellow course mates like no other bond you have experieced thing when I was picturing them to all be 22 and unmarried guys looking to go party and chase girls into the wee hours.

Now I just don't know what my motivation to get to these guys who will be as boring as me will be


----------



## Zarathustra (25 Oct 2006)

Just for the record, I'm 30 too.


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (26 Oct 2006)

Flatspin said:
			
		

> 30 is a typical age for DEO. The average age on my platoon was 29, there was only a handful below 25.



That's very interesting to hear, as I am 23, and female   I sure hope there are a few girls my age there. 

I also applied in August and cross my fingers I'll be in St- Jean in January. I didn't make the Oct. 12 boards, so in about a month I'll hopefully find out. I applied for AEC (aerospace control) or Log-Air.   Air Force all the way


----------



## exsemjingo (26 Oct 2006)

Oh la la, I hope there are other girls there your age too (don't tell the wife.) 

As far as age vs strength goes, I have recently taken a construction job to pay the bills.  It is surprising how the older guys can lift more than I can.  On the other hand, I have never seen any of the run.  From the looks of things, I don't think they could keep up with me.  
Then again, none of them are in the army.
We'll see who does what better, in time.


----------



## Nicholas2004 (26 Oct 2006)

Has anyone out there got a DEO offer from CFRC Toronto for January 2007?  My file was passed selection by the beginning of September.

I applied for DEO Infantry.


----------



## derael (26 Oct 2006)

Most who were selected in September for DEO or CEOTP have not received offers as of yet from what I understand. I spoke with someone from CFRC Edmonton the other day and she basically told me at least for Edmonton this was the case, but apparently they are expecting the offers sometime soon. What "soon" means though, remains to be seen. You would think by the end of November most people will have received their offers. Although the sooner the better, after all it would be nice to be able to make life plans around something. She also did assure me that I could not be "unselected". Let's hope that's true. ;D


----------



## xmarcx (26 Oct 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> That is really good to know.  Thanks.
> 
> I was wondering about the whole bonding with your fellow course mates like no other bond you have experieced thing when I was picturing them to all be 22 and unmarried guys looking to go party and chase girls into the wee hours.
> 
> Now I just don't know what my motivation to get to these guys who will be as boring as me will be



Uh-oh, I'm a 22 year old unmarried guy - but don't worry, I'm sick of partying and I'm joining the army to escape from women  ;D


----------



## danyul (26 Oct 2006)

I was selected at the September board meeting and received my call today for DEO at St. Jean in January


----------



## derael (26 Oct 2006)

Funny, not two hours after that last post of mine there I received a call from CFRC Edmonton with my offer. I'll be seeing you guys in January. :


----------



## Nicholas2004 (26 Oct 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## xmarcx (26 Oct 2006)

derael said:
			
		

> Funny, not two hours after that last post of mine there I received a call from CFRC Edmonton with my offer. I'll be seeing you guys in January. :



Anthony, I'm sure you know right now I'm feeling a mix of happiness and sheer contempt for you


----------



## derael (27 Oct 2006)

Haha, well thanks. I'm just glad I now know when I can quit my job! I do hate it so. It's really boring.  :boring:


----------



## exsemjingo (27 Oct 2006)

Congratulations, derael.  See you in January, maybe even on the plane.
But where in Alberta's hot economy could you be working that you wouldn't be able to find a new job tomorrow, if you wanted?


----------



## derael (27 Oct 2006)

Yeah, I'll be sure to let you know my flight details once I get them.


----------



## windsorftw (27 Oct 2006)

WOOOHOOO!  I finally decided to call the CFRC here in Windsor to see if I was selected or not....and BOOYA!
They told me my official offer will be coming soon, hopefully I won't be waiting a month or two for that.

 ;D  I'm so pumped now


----------



## exsemjingo (28 Oct 2006)

No, the recruiting centre will be telling us our flight details.  (On the other hand, how nice of them to not only pay for the flight but book it for us as well.)
I am still curious to know what your boring job is, though.


----------



## derael (28 Oct 2006)

Yeah, thats what I meant. Once I get the details from the CFRC I'll check in with you to see if we're on the same flight. 

I quit framing houses a while ago now I'm working for $10/hour on midnights at a gas station. Works for me I live in the middle of no where. It also gives me a lot of time for PT. 

Congrats windsor. Hopefully we'll see you in January.


----------



## exsemjingo (28 Oct 2006)

Are you serious?  $10/hr?
Don't quit because of the boredom, quit for the money!  
Or maybe keep it part time.
But first, check out www.alis.ab.ca (or .com, or .gov.ca; I forget), and see what you can find.  That's what I did to pick up a $16/hr roofing job, less than one month ago.


----------



## derael (28 Oct 2006)

It's really close to my home (I save about $250+ per month in gas alone), and I have almost zero bills at the time being(just my cellphone and car payment). Working 6-7 nights a week I still live quite comfortably seeing as most of my income ends up as disposable. IAP is only two months away. It's not worth changing jobs. Besides I'm quiting just before Christmas so I have even less than two months left at this current job. I'm tired of the construction industry anyway. I rolled my ankle really badly on a job site two months ago. That's the main reason I quit. I don't want to risk missing IAP because of a silly injury. Then again I did just give myself a stress fracture 3 weeks ago from running too much, but I'll be good to go in another week or so.


----------



## exsemjingo (29 Oct 2006)

Count with me now: 71 more days. ;D


----------



## bw (30 Oct 2006)

Did any of you guys have to pass the requisit PT test??? I have not recieved an offer yet for COETP yet as my file just went to the boards for Nov.  I have been training for months now.  I have heard that they eliiminated the PT test?


----------



## xmarcx (30 Oct 2006)

bw said:
			
		

> Did any of you guys have to pass the requisit PT test??? I have not recieved an offer yet for COETP yet as my file just went to the boards for Nov.  I have been training for months now.  I have heard that they eliiminated the PT test?



The PT tests were only dropped for applications after October 1st, so anyone whose file was before the October or previous boards would have taken and passed the test, yes.


----------



## spqr (30 Oct 2006)

Well, actually I received my offer without doing a PT test.  I did the CFAT, Medical, and Interview on Sept 26, 06.  Thats where I found out that I wouldn't have to do one until St. Jean.  They did give me the caveat that I could be asked to do one anytime beofree that, but now that I have been selected I don't think they will bother.


----------



## derael (30 Oct 2006)

bw said:
			
		

> Did any of you guys have to pass the requisit PT test??? I have not recieved an offer yet for COETP yet as my file just went to the boards for Nov.  I have been training for months now.  I have heard that they eliiminated the PT test?



As long as you're merit listed you're probably not going to see a PT test before IAP.

I have completed the PT test as a CEOTP applicant however I applied back in Feb '06.


----------



## bw (30 Oct 2006)

Ouch!   I guess all my training will come in handy provided I get picked up on the next board for Jan 08 / 07.   Great to lose the weight and get back some of that muscle.  Sitting by a computer looking after computer makes you soft and squishy.   Thanks for the information!


----------



## exsemjingo (31 Oct 2006)

Ouch is right, bw.  The elimination of the PT test before basic may streamline things, but the new way is worse for recruits, not better.  
It is better for to find out early on that we're not up to snuff, rather than after making a commitment, flying out, and then getting a rude awakening.
Read those standards and work till you meet them,then work till you beat them.


----------



## Magravan (31 Oct 2006)

True, but now if you fail the test, they kick you in the butt until you meet the standards... Personally, I think that it is a good thing for two reasons. First, those of us who passed the PT test previously cannot feel the sense of security in knowing that we have time to get into shape again after the original PT pass, so it keeps us on our toes as well, and new recruits will be made capable if they are not...

It may be a little hopeful and idealistic, but this might actually be beneficial, in that it buffers the people who pass the recruiting centre PT test and celebrate by going back to their unhealthy lifestyle and fall out of shape while waiting for the call... The multiple PT tests for people who have taken a long time to get in... You show up, and you're either good to go, or you are made good to go. Either way, hopefully these people will be less of a burden on others in their group.

But then, I am sometimes blinded by optimism, so ...


----------



## bw (31 Oct 2006)

As one of my friends told me the group is only as fast as its slowest man.   Yes, you do become complacent while waiting, either before testing or after testing.  I have noted over the past year the waxing and waning of my physical training.  Fortunately, during the waning period the CFRC would call and inform me that my application passed another phase and that would begin a waxing period.   Now that my file is going to the board I have pulled out all the stops......it is difficult at times to formulate a lie explaining to my co-workers why I am doing push-ups during coffee break.  

Question:  how long do you have to tell the CFRC that you have accepted their offer?   Have you been sworn in or do they wait a few days before you are off to IAP/BOTP?


----------



## derael (31 Oct 2006)

When you get sworn in will vary and it doesn't seem to follow any specific pattern.  I still don't have a definite date yet, but they said I would be "most likely" sworn in on the 5th of January which is only three days before the course start date. If not the Jan, 5th I was told it would be sometime just before Christmas.

As to how long you have to accept an offer. I have no idea. I've heard 5 days, but that's way out of my lane.(thus probably rumor and not true) Maybe a recruiter and/or former recruiter can answer that one.


----------



## spqr (31 Oct 2006)

In Calgary they said it would be just before Christmas (20th)


----------



## xmarcx (3 Nov 2006)

And it's official.

Swearing in the 19th of December.


----------



## derael (3 Nov 2006)

Congrats!  I told you that you'd get it didn't I? At least now I won't be the only young punk under 25 in IAP. 

Funny though, even though I got my offer first they still don't know the exact date of when I'm swearing in. Either just before Christmas around the 20th or just before I leave around January 5th.


----------



## spqr (6 Nov 2006)

Its official, I am off to start the course on Jan 8, 2007!

So I applied in late August and now I am going to training.  The streamlineing works!

Holy crap, so much to do and get organized.

Rob


----------



## Magravan (6 Nov 2006)

I guess I must have missed the window... My interviewer told me that there was no Basic for me until February...


----------



## bw (7 Nov 2006)

Did he specifically state that there is an IAP/BOTP in February?  I am aware that there is IAP/BOTP in April.  I guess I will check with the RC to see verify.


----------



## Magravan (7 Nov 2006)

He said that if I was selected for November, that I would probably be going to St. Jean in February. I am applying as a DEO for the Reg Force.


----------



## Nicholas2004 (7 Nov 2006)

Got my offer this morning from CFRC Toronto.  Armoured Officer - St Jean 8 January.  The Cpl mentioned the course dates as 8 Jan - 9 March. Correct?  I originally thought the course was 4 months. Swearing in on 18 Nov.  See you in St Jean.


----------



## xmarcx (7 Nov 2006)

Nicholas2004 said:
			
		

> Got my offer this morning from CFRC Toronto.  Armoured Officer - St Jean 8 January.  The Cpl mentioned the course dates as 8 Jan - 9 March. Correct?  I originally thought the course was 4 months. Swearing in on 18 Nov.  See you in St Jean.



IAP ends March 9th, then BOTC runs 12 March to 28 April. 
Congrats and look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## bw (7 Nov 2006)

IAP/BOTP START DATES FOR JANUARY 07:

*JAN 08/07 THROUGH TO MAR 09/07

JAN 15/07 THROUGH TO MAR 16/07*

Hope this helps.  

*I also posed the question:*  What if you accepted the offer but declined the IAP/BOTP session date to chose an alternate due to employee/employer contractual obligations or personal/life issues.

Answer:  Applicant is taken off the course and then is re-merited for the next boards depending on Headquarters decisions and directions.  If the applicant is re-merited the applicant is then placed back into selection to be chosen by the boards at a later date. More often than not an offer is long in coming.


----------



## windsorftw (8 Nov 2006)

Well folks, looks like I'll be joining you all in January!  Just got my offer today!  Exactly 27 days after my file was sent to the board!

IAP/BOTP  Jan 8th 2007 to March 9th 2007

Swearing in Dec. 7th


----------



## windsorftw (8 Nov 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> Holy crap, so much to do and get organized.



I hear ya man, I gotta put my house up on the market now, sell one of my cars....
The Forces won't buy cars or help pay for mortgages will they?!?  lol  j/k  I already know the anser to that!


----------



## spqr (8 Nov 2006)

Congrats,

You were Infantry right?  Fun times ahead, I watched the bmq video on google and the Basic Up video and laughed my ass off at the inspection clips.  It seems the only time people get hollered at.  I am sure its not but the videos are good for it.


----------



## windsorftw (8 Nov 2006)

Yeah I'm going infantry, and don't worry about 'keeping up' with the youngins, I'm just a couple years younger than you are.  Us older guys will show 'em how it's done!

And don't worry about the 5:00 am thing...ya get used to it.  I'm running on 5 hours of sleep a night right now so it'll be nothing for me lol!


----------



## xmarcx (8 Nov 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm going infantry, and don't worry about 'keeping up' with the youngins, I'm just a couple years younger than you are.  Us older guys will show 'em how it's done!
> 
> And don't worry about the 5:00 am thing...ya get used to it.  I'm running on 5 hours of sleep a night right now so it'll be nothing for me lol!



Hahaha why does it have to be such a competition!

It looks like it'll be me and Ax holding down the youngin' title for the course, we'll be the ones getting everything done while you line up for the phone every night to call the wife and kids  >


----------



## windsorftw (8 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> we'll be the ones getting everything done while you line up for the phone every night to call the wife and kids  >



lol your point being?


----------



## spqr (8 Nov 2006)

Whew!  I was really worried you wouldn't be understanding about that.  Glad to see you are. 

If you need a character witness for your release from the drunk tank on the weekend I'll be there for you.


----------



## xmarcx (8 Nov 2006)

Haha this is going to be far too much fun, in between all the stress and the getting jacked up and looking like fools, of course.

And really, you all seem like great guys, so why don't we forgot about our age differences and concentrate on what really matters; feeling superior to and/or mocking the other services!  ;D


----------



## derael (8 Nov 2006)

I just hope the barracks don't start smelling like hospital...I mean old people...arg nevermind. =/ Congrats, see you all there.


----------



## GAP (8 Nov 2006)

derael said:
			
		

> I just hope the barracks don't start smelling like hospital...I mean old people...arg nevermind. =/ Congrats, see you all there.



As opposed to diapers?  

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## derael (8 Nov 2006)

Ouch, my ego. 

I think I need a medic...its injured.


----------



## xmarcx (8 Nov 2006)

Experience: 1, Youth: 0

In all honesty I'm pretty happy that the average age looks like it will be 28-30. Coming straight out of the university environment and having mostly worked with/managed 20 year olds for the last few years, I look forward to my peers being mature, responsible, and experienced. 
Also, I'm glad you'll all be around to yell at us youngin's when we're moping around missing the random girls we hooked up with before we left and now are utterly convinced we're in love with, and otherwise remind us that that we're generally idiots.


----------



## windsorftw (9 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> I look forward to my peers being mature, responsible, and experienced.



I guess you can count me out of that category!  Just so you guys know, I was the class clown in grade/high school   ;D

IAP is going to be a lot of fun, I can assure you that!


----------



## windsorftw (9 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> And really, you all seem like great guys, so why don't we forgot about our age differences and concentrate on what really matters; feeling superior to and/or mocking the other services!  ;D



Of course, age is only a number anyhow.  You're only as old as you feel, and frankly, I feel like a 5 year old who just sucked back a pixie stick!  Booo to the air force and navy!  BOO I say!   j/k  ;D


----------



## exsemjingo (9 Nov 2006)

Congratulations widsorftw.  It won't be long now until we really learn the definition of busy.


----------



## rounder199 (9 Nov 2006)

Congrats to the ones who got in for January!  Hopefully I'll get the call and be joining you.

My recruiter is going on maternity leave so I've had trouble getting info...
I was wondering when the next board is being held.  My file was cleared a month ago (fit to fly/passed trenton), so I want to know if there are still spots open for the January training and when is the next session will be if it's full.  

Thanks.


----------



## ChristopherRobin (9 Nov 2006)

Apparently there are a few spots left. I've recently had my old file dug up in order to update it and resubmit it. I was told that if I get my *** in gear, submit my new paperwork and everything goes well, I have a chance at getting on the January course myself. If you're paperwork is in already, you should be able to get on.


----------



## spqr (9 Nov 2006)

Before I got my Jan offer I was told that if I missed that one I would have to wait a "couple of months".   I guess that means March?


----------



## ChristopherRobin (9 Nov 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> Before I got my Jan offer I was told that if I missed that one I would have to wait a "couple of months".   I guess that means March?



The next one is in April. 

edit. I meant the next officer basic course is in April 07.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (9 Nov 2006)

ChristopherRobin said:
			
		

> The next one is in April.



Selection boards are running monthly.  There are 4 IAP crs in Jan (1 French) and nothing else scheduled in the FY (ends March 31st): in the past, there has normally been a summer serial (for ROTPs) and DEO crs in the fall and winter.  We have not seen the FY2007 schedule as yet.


----------



## Magravan (9 Nov 2006)

I'd really love to know why my interviewer kept saying February... Given how many times I've seen people reamed out for not believing the recruiter, I'm disinclined to consider that there isn't one in February... Bah.


----------



## exsemjingo (9 Nov 2006)

Listen to your recruiter.  Are you going for an officer position?  Is your Moc specialized?  Are you going for a NCM position?
There is an answer to why you were told February, but it is not that the recruiting centre mis-lead you.
Why not call them and see?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (9 Nov 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> I'd really love to know why my interviewer kept saying February.



Are you talking about the selection board or Basic training?  There's a selection board every month: there is no IAP (Officer Basic) starting in February.


----------



## Nicholas2004 (10 Nov 2006)

Anyone else on this forum got an offer for DEO Armour going to St Jean for January's course?


----------



## Magravan (10 Nov 2006)

I'm applying for DEO Armour Officer / Artillery Officer. He said that the review board would meet mid November and I might be looking at a call by the end of the month. If I get the call, he said that the course would be in February... Honestly, once I get the call I wont mind, because it'll just mean extra training time... It would just have been nice to make it into the January IAP so that I can get in at the same time as some of the people here who I've been paying attention to their progress 

Either way, congrats to those who have already gotten the call, and good luck to those still waiting... I'll be along when I can


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (10 Nov 2006)

I checked this with the Det. Comd. yesterday (who looked it up on the system).  There are 4 crs starting in Jan.: nothing else is scheduled and will not be until _at least_ (not "in") April '07.


----------



## Magravan (10 Nov 2006)

Perhaps I misunderstood him...


----------



## windsorftw (11 Nov 2006)

Well good luck Magravan, hope you make the cut and get in for the Jan. IAP!
If not, I'm sure there is nothing to worry about, you'll get in sooner or later.

Hope to see ya in a couple of months!



Let us never forget our fallen soldiers


----------



## ChristopherRobin (15 Nov 2006)

Just came back from my interview and medical.  Well the January course is full for sure so there's no way I can get on it (unless a bunch of people back out).  I was told there was no confirmed date for the following course but it would be around May if there was one. I was also told, in general, there aren't many positions available for infantry officer anymore.  But at the same time, I the CF is pushing to hire hundreds of infantry soldiers so they'll need officers as well. 

That's all I know for now. I was advised to call back the CFRC in a couple weeks to see how things stand. 

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## bw (15 Nov 2006)

ChristopherRobin said:
			
		

> Just came back from my interview and medical.  Well the January course is full for sure so there's no way I can get on it (unless a bunch of people back out).  I was told there was no confirmed date for the following course but it would be around May if there was one.
> 
> Good luck to you guys.



Which IAP there are two in Jan:   start dates 8th and the 15th.


----------



## old man neri (15 Nov 2006)

bw said:
			
		

> Which IAP there are two in Jan:   start dates 8th and the 15th.




Not to hi-jack this thread but it seems to be a bit of a intro for all going to St. Jean in Jan for IAP sooooo............I'm in for the 8th of Jan. Leaving Ottawa on the 5th or 6th and should be in St. Jean 3hrs later.

Cheers!


----------



## exsemjingo (15 Nov 2006)

5 years of the reserves, and now a component transfer?  You can be our leader.


----------



## old man neri (15 Nov 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> 5 years of the reserves, and now a component transfer?  You can be our leader.




No no no no no no no no. I have no plans on being 'that reservist guy' I am going in with a completely clean slate and no misconceptions about my reserve history making me a better recruit. I am the exact same as everyone else. I just hope I can keep being a reserve a secret from the staff


----------



## navymich (15 Nov 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> I just hope I can keep being a reserve a secret from the staff



Good luck with that.  They know all and see all.  Besides, don't you have to do an essay or anything to start off the course talking all about you?  You might be able to keep your previous service from your coursemates, but the chances of the staff not knowing? 

Yes, it is good to attempt to go in with a "clean slate" as you state, but remember that your previous service has brought you to where you are now.  Whether reserve or regular, it has given you experience that has it's time and place to be utilized.


----------



## ThainC (15 Nov 2006)

If I recall, there was just a merit board yesterday.  Hopefully my paperwork made it.


----------



## old man neri (15 Nov 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Good luck with that.  They know all and see all.  Besides, don't you have to do an essay or anything to start off the course talking all about you?  You might be able to keep your previous service from your coursemates, but the chances of the staff not knowing?



I was considering 'forgetting' to put that it but that is probably not the best idea.



> Yes, it is good to attempt to go in with a "clean slate" as you state, but remember that your previous service has brought you to where you are now.  Whether reserve or regular, it has given you experience that has it's time and place to be utilized.



I think I just don't want to be arrogant and a know it all about it. I suppose that I might have a slightly easier time polishing boots. I just plan to play the game and hopefully have a good time doing it.

Cheers and thanks for the input, always valued and appreciated.


----------



## spqr (15 Nov 2006)

They won't give you a hard time if you use your experience to help people rather than make them feel stupid or inferior.  I am sure if you are obvious about just being helpful and take anything new to you, no matter how ridiculous it seems as "the way you'll do it from now on" then they will probably be happier for you being there.

Anyway, I'll see you there.  It will be a blast to be sure.

We can hope for a former Air Cadet to be "that guy" > for you.

Rob


----------



## ChristopherRobin (16 Nov 2006)

bw said:
			
		

> Which IAP there are two in Jan:   start dates 8th and the 15th.



Hmmm, I didn't even know about the 15th.  The course on the 8th was the only one that was mentioned.

Either way, my file is being sent out tomorrow to Ottawa for medical clearance. I'm not sure what happens after that (where it goes, who looks at it...etc).  Unless there's some sort of miracle, I'm not making it for January. But I can say the recruiting process has been f-ing amazing so far! 100 times better than it was 2-3 years ago. We're damn lucky.


----------



## windsorftw (16 Nov 2006)

ThainC said:
			
		

> If I recall, there was just a merit board yesterday.  Hopefully my paperwork made it.



I'm sure your paperwork made it in if you just barely missed the last merit board.  Your best bet is to call and find out if you've been merit listed.  That way, at least you know the board PROBABLY looked at it, unless you were merit listed yesterday or today.  If they looked it over, you can bet your butt you'll get a call....or you should call them in two weeks.  I had to keep calling them every week to finally find out I had an offer.  Only thing is, hopefully they'll have your offer ready for you ASAP so you know which IAP/BOTP you're heading off for.

Good luck, hopefully we'll be seeing you there, if not we can give you some guidance and tips on how it is!


----------



## ThainC (16 Nov 2006)

You know it, Bro.  I'm hopin' to catch the Jan intake, since it seems I'll "know" a number of people headin' there.  You, and afew others from this forum.  Would be nice.  I'll be giving them a courtesy call/visit next week


----------



## rounder199 (20 Nov 2006)

Has anyone got the call since the board met last week?  For people who have already been given an offer, how long did it take after the board met to get in touch with you?  Hopefully offers will come rolling in and make everyone's holidays.  Good luck to everyone waiting for that call.


----------



## spqr (20 Nov 2006)

It took about a week and a half.  My recruiter was out of the office most of the time but the file didn't get back until after her anyway.

That was a long wait.  I have found the time to be flying away from me since getting the offer though.  So much to take care of before I go.

Rob


----------



## xmarcx (20 Nov 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> That was a long wait.



I didn't hear for 5 weeks!


----------



## derael (21 Nov 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> It took about a week and a half.



Same, but my offer came several weeks after being selected.


----------



## windsorftw (22 Nov 2006)

ThainC said:
			
		

> You know it, Bro.  I'm hopin' to catch the Jan intake, since it seems I'll "know" a number of people headin' there.  You, and afew others from this forum.  Would be nice.  I'll be giving them a courtesy call/visit next week



Hey buddy, any good news on an offer or no?


----------



## ThainC (22 Nov 2006)

Negative, Mate.

It's only been one week and one day though.  I'm going to be either calling, or dropping by the CFRC this Friday.  This whole waiting thing is crazy  Not only that though, but my family, friends, and bosses are constantly asking me if I'm leaving in January so that sure as heck isn't helping the situation any either!


----------



## derael (22 Nov 2006)

Hah! I know that feeling Thain, but yeah, you should be getting that call soon. Good luck.


----------



## windsorftw (22 Nov 2006)

ThainC said:
			
		

> Negative, Mate.
> 
> It's only been one week and one day though.  I'm going to be either calling, or dropping by the CFRC this Friday.  This whole waiting thing is crazy  Not only that though, but my family, friends, and bosses are constantly asking me if I'm leaving in January so that sure as heck isn't helping the situation any either!



Damn yo, keep pestering them!  If anything, it'll show them that you are serious about joining...or that you're some sort of homicidal maniac and this is the only way to get a fire arm   
On second though, maybe keep the pestering to a minimum  ;D

Good luck man, there's still lots of time left, just remember that!


----------



## old man neri (22 Nov 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Damn yo, keep pestering them!



It's true. It's been over a year since I walked into the recruiting centre and most of the people there still know my first name when I call. In fact in my computer file says that I am persistent and anxious but highly understanding. That is the key, call and ask but be very understanding and polite. Remember, it is not the recruiter's fault that your file is being held up, be very grateful and polite to them for all they have done.

Cheers!


----------



## derael (22 Nov 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> In fact in my computer file says that I am persistent and anxious but highly understanding.



Better than, "stupidly annoying" I guess eh?  :cheers:


----------



## ThainC (22 Nov 2006)

I prefer stopping by in person, especially since it seems the Cpl at the front desk knows me know - she's pretty nice and helps me get all the information I need.  So... Just gotta find the time to stop in while I'm on work...  I try and accomplish as many tasks on company time as possible! Hair cuts for example.... Hair grows on company time, it gets cut on company time!  (My job is cool like that, boss gives us "free" time to get things done so long as our workload is complete first)


----------



## windsorftw (22 Nov 2006)

ThainC said:
			
		

> I prefer stopping by in person, especially since it seems the Cpl at the front desk knows me know - she's pretty nice



Ya ya, you got the hots for the desk clerk!   ;D


----------



## spqr (22 Nov 2006)

Dang, 

My front desk Cpl is a huge guy with a a snarl.  The best thing he did for me was show me how to do military pushups.


----------



## ThainC (22 Nov 2006)

Dangit, don't I tell you this stuff in CONFIDENCE, Marty?  Now you go announcing it to the whole community 


.... Besides.... you would too


----------



## Magravan (23 Nov 2006)

I got my call! Armoured Officer for Jan 8th... I'll be swearing in on December 19th at CFRC Toronto!

What a rush it was!  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  ;D ;D


----------



## ThainC (23 Nov 2006)

Congrats!!!!! Woot!


----------



## rounder199 (23 Nov 2006)

congrats!!!  you can train at the gym and party until January.   hope to get the call and see you there!


----------



## Magravan (23 Nov 2006)

Hope to see you guys there! Good luck on your applications!


----------



## windsorftw (24 Nov 2006)

ThainC said:
			
		

> Dangit, don't I tell you this stuff in CONFIDENCE, Marty?  Now you go announcing it to the whole community
> 
> 
> .... Besides.... you would too


Erm, uhm, I didn't say anything...I don't know what you're talking about...ahem..
errr   :-[

You could have denied it 
But hey, there's nothing wrong with that anyhow so


----------



## windsorftw (24 Nov 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> I got my call! Armoured Officer for Jan 8th... I'll be swearing in on December 19th at CFRC Toronto!
> 
> What a rush it was!  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  ;D ;D



Congrats bud!  At least your good news might be good news for all that are waiting a call and were starting to think it would be too late for the Jan course!  I'll be seein' ya in a month!
WOOHOO!


----------



## Magravan (24 Nov 2006)

Yes, definitely. I don't know how many spaces are still available, but those who are hoping for a January Basic shouldn't lose all hope yet..


----------



## Nicholas2004 (24 Nov 2006)

Magravan

Congrats mate! Another Zipperhead (to be).  

I am being sworn in on December 19th at CFRC Toronto too.  I look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Magravan (24 Nov 2006)

I'll be the one enjoying long hair for a bit longer before being nigh bald for a very, very long time


----------



## bw (24 Nov 2006)

I guess I will be the only one who gets to skip the requisite hair trimming (aka Hazing). Lost the hair when the kids came and the wife likes the military look, which is JUST WHAT I AM GOING TO HAVE FOR THE NEXT 20 YEARS.........I FINALLY MADE IT..........IAP HERE I COME....

Swearing in ceremony to be held in 3 weeks.
Oh yes... the BW stand for Bill Westbrook. Has anyone started on their personal biography?


----------



## Magravan (24 Nov 2006)

I haven't gotten any information about what I should be doing ahead of time.. It's hard to search when you don't know what you need..


----------



## old man neri (24 Nov 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten any information about what I should be doing ahead of time.. It's hard to search when you don't know what you need..



IAP joining instructions for St. Jean(PDF)

St. Jean Website, I recommend you go through it all, especially the 'are you ready' section. There is also a weekly schedule for the IAP and BOTC. I don't know how up to date it is but it should give you a bit of an idea what you will be learning.

Cheers.


----------



## Magravan (24 Nov 2006)

Oh, I remember this from when I was first researching the job... Thank you for the link


----------



## spqr (24 Nov 2006)

Is it just me or is there a problem with the St. Jean website (CFRLS)?


----------



## Magravan (24 Nov 2006)

Are you using a non-Internet Explorer browser? I tried for days, just assuming that the website was down... Turned out that it was just because I was using Firefox..


----------



## old man neri (24 Nov 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is there a problem with the St. Jean website (CFRLS)?



Ya, you have to use IE for some reason. I think it has to do with all the flash that is on that website.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (24 Nov 2006)

Note, for those interested the next DEO selection board is 12 Jan 2007.


----------



## ThainC (24 Nov 2006)

Not entirely sure what it means, but my file states "Job Offer in Progress" so I'm assuming that's a good thing... I plan on calling again Monday or mid-week in order to see if I can get another update.  Who knows, maybe they'll beat me to it and just call me!


----------



## windsorftw (25 Nov 2006)

Well Chad, sounds like you're in.  Keep us posted though!


----------



## ThainC (25 Nov 2006)

Always bro, ALWAYS! As for right now though... I'm about to go hit some powder! See y'all on Sunday!

Chad.


----------



## exsemjingo (25 Nov 2006)

bw said:
			
		

> Has anyone started on their personal biography?


I have got names, dates, and postal codes for all of my employment and schooling over the past 10 years.  Do you know what other information we will need?


----------



## Nicholas2004 (25 Nov 2006)

exsemjingo,

check the CFLRS St-Jean joining instructions.  In there you will find information on what they want you to include in your personal biography.  Someone posted the link to the .pdf file on this thread a little earlier.


----------



## old man neri (25 Nov 2006)

IAP joining instructions for St. Jean(PDF)

Here it is again. These are the joining instructions, they will explain everything you need to know. You should also get a hard copy of the most recent joining instructions from your recruiting centre. READ THROUGH IT ALL. Almost all questions you have will be answered in there.


----------



## Magravan (25 Nov 2006)

Some of the expectations floored me... I am glad that I was able to get ahold of this in advance.. Getting originals of some of those documents are going to take time...


----------



## spqr (26 Nov 2006)

I didn't see anything about adresses for the last ten years of schools and employers.  It seems familiar but It doesn't seem to be in the joining instructions.

Rob


----------



## exsemjingo (26 Nov 2006)

Page 18, and 32.  It doesn't specifically ask for Postal Codes, but they're handy to have just in case.
The instructions are important to read; there are things I saw before that I forgot.


----------



## xmarcx (26 Nov 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> I didn't see anything about adresses for the last ten years of schools and employers.  It seems familiar but It doesn't seem to be in the joining instructions.
> 
> Rob



It's for the security clearance. Don't forget to fill that out if you haven't already before you leave.

Here's a link a convenient computer-fillable pdf version of it 
http://www.ciisd.gc.ca/text/forms/fillable/60/TBS330-60Fill-e.pdf

Also, out of curiosity, who is bussing and who is flying to Montreal on the 6th? I have to bus but I'm debating taking the $13 shuttle to the airport to meet up with Axechartier or anyone else coming in, but if Marty or anyone else is doing the bus thing as well we should make an effort to all meet up before heading out to St. Jean. Just a thought!


----------



## spqr (26 Nov 2006)

I'll be flying out of Calgary on the 6th.  I don't have the flight onfo yet.  I swear in in Dec 20th so I won't worry about the details until then.  A BMQ is starting on the same dat as us so I imagine it will be a packed pickup.

Funny note.  A couple of guys/kids that worked for me this past summer are going to that BMQ.  It'll be surreal to fly with those jokers and I'll be glad to meet up wth folks for IAP.


----------



## windsorftw (26 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Also, out of curiosity, who is bussing and who is flying to Montreal on the 6th? I have to bus but I'm debating taking the $13 shuttle to the airport to meet up with Axechartier or anyone else coming in, but if Marty or anyone else is doing the bus thing as well we should make an effort to all meet up before heading out to St. Jean. Just a thought!



I don't know the details of my voyage, but I do know I will be training it up to Montreal.  Once I found out arrival times etc...I'll let you guys know, I'm down for meeting up for our trip to St Jean.
You guys realize we're forming a sort of 'clique' here eh, poor guys that will be joining us in St. Jean who don't use these forums.  At anyrate, goo Habs!


----------



## spqr (26 Nov 2006)

It's "clique", I guess that means you're out.

That's ok though, you're still in the Worlds Greatest Hockey Team Fans Clique.


----------



## Elwood (26 Nov 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> It's "clique", I guess that means you're out.



"Click" is the English translation of the French word "clique".

But if you're cheering for the Habs, "clique" would be right.

Go Habs go!


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2006)

Elwood said:
			
		

> "Click" is the English translation of the French word "clique".



Actually, I would say you are wrong.  "Click" is one thing, but even the English use the French spelling for what we are talking about here; a clique.  (At least according to my Roget's Thesaurus.)   ;D

And from the Oxford Dictionary (which we in the CF use.):

clique
/kleek/ 

  • noun a small group of people who spend time together and do not readily allow others to join them. 

  — DERIVATIVES cliquey adjective cliquish adjective. 

  — ORIGIN French, from Old French cliquer ‘make a noise’.


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (26 Nov 2006)

I wouldn't mind being part of this "clique" myself, as I certainly don't want to be excluded.   

I have been following up on this thread for a while and I hope I can join you guys for IAP in January. I'm in the same boat as ThainC here, I'm waiting for an offer from them. I will be calling them in the next few days, actually probably tomorrow to see if they have some news for me. I'll keep you guys posted on any new developments.

As my profile says, I'm from Calgary, and if I happen to fly out on the 6th as you spqr, then hopefully we can meet up on the plane. I'm always up for some jokes. And besides, the more the merrier.


----------



## Elwood (26 Nov 2006)

According to the OED, "click" has the same etymological origin as "clique" from the French verb "cliquer".

But comparing "click" to "clique" in the OED, it seems that you're right George in saying that "clique" is the better word to use in this case. I'll make sure to consult my OED before posting about precice English or French use again!

Oxford English Dictionary:

"Click: secure one's object, come to an agreement, be successful, be understood, become friendly with person..."
"Clique: small exclusive group; coterie..."


----------



## Magravan (26 Nov 2006)

I've always been partial to coterie myself...


----------



## Elwood (27 Nov 2006)

Yes, gotta love the coterie.


----------



## xmarcx (27 Nov 2006)

hopeful_officer_girl said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind being part of this "clique" myself, as I certainly don't want to be excluded.
> 
> I have been following up on this thread for a while and I hope I can join you guys for IAP in January. I'm in the same boat as ThainC here, I'm waiting for an offer from them. I will be calling them in the next few days, actually probably tomorrow to see if they have some news for me. I'll keep you guys posted on any new developments.



Thank gawd, someone else in my age bracket! Hope to see you there  ;D


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (27 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Thank gawd, someone else in my age bracket! Hope to see you there  ;D



ha ha  is that code for us youngsters?   ;D


----------



## xmarcx (27 Nov 2006)

Bingo. Not to say that any of the other esteemed candidates are old, by any means, but it'd be nice if there were a few of us who, how should I put this, actually have to think about what the heck they're going to put in their photo frame


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (27 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Bingo. Not to say that any of the other esteemed candidates are old, by any means, but it'd be nice if there were a few of us who, how should I put this, actually have to think about what the heck they're going to put in their photo frame



umm a pic of mom and dad  ;D lol


----------



## old man neri (27 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> , but it'd be nice if there were a few of us who, how should I put this, actually have to think about what the heck they're going to put in their photo frame



I am going to put a picture of myself, I have no one else.


----------



## ThainC (27 Nov 2006)

LOL! I think I'd laugh if I walked in and saw a picture of you sitting on your desk.  Go Get 'Em, Tiger


----------



## xmarcx (27 Nov 2006)

I think I'm going to get a picture of Axechartier, just to creep him out  :-*


----------



## windsorftw (27 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to get a picture of Axechartier, just to creep him out  :-*



LOL Marc, do it!  Anyone see Borat yet?  I was going to put a pic of me giving a thumbs up to my son's weewee but nah, he's only 4 soooo eww


----------



## Magravan (27 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to get a picture of Axechartier, just to creep him out  :-*



I'd be more interested in the reaction from the course instructors and such...


----------



## derael (27 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to get a picture of Axechartier, just to creep him out  :-*



Don't inflate my ego anymore or I'll have to put up a picture of your lady friend.  >


----------



## freeman (27 Nov 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> I am going to put a picture of myself, I have no one else.



Oy, seconding this.

Since this thread has come back to life I thought I'd sign in as well. 26 year old Infantry hopeful, currently in Waterloo. Getting sworn in on the 20th. I should be easy to spot, I'll be the guy with the unpronounceable last name.

Anyone else flying out of Toronto?


----------



## exsemjingo (27 Nov 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> You guys realize we're forming a sort of 'clique' here eh, poor guys that will be joining us in St. Jean who don't use these forums.



Are you all nuts?  That sort of talk has already attracted the attention of George Wallace.  We'd be at an enormous dis-advantage once we get to St.Jean because our instructors will catch on even faster.
They might call us the Midnight Push-up clique.
Better to lay low, and reveal ourselves at the bar when we get a weekend off.  (Maybe mid February sometime.)


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2006)

pssst!    

exsemjingo 

Thanks.  Check for your cheque in the mail.   ;D


----------



## Nicholas2004 (27 Nov 2006)

freeman,

I am flying out of Toronto too, although I will not know the exact details regarding my travel arrangements until my enrollment date.


----------



## xmarcx (27 Nov 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> They might call us the Midnight Push-up clique.



Good call, that would really mess up midnight Truth or Dare & hair braiding time!


----------



## bw (27 Nov 2006)

Some possibly stupid questions that have kept me up since my offer:


1. Does anyone have any information about SLT training......looking for a start date after April 20, 2006.

2. Tax time:   How does one fill out the forms or at least sign them when you do not have time to do so? Especially if you are married!

3. ST.Jean:   Do the instructors leave you alone during the transition as you arrive at St.Jean to what was your life and the start of BOTP what will be your life?

4. Where does one go when you are granted leave....besides the infamous bars? HOTEL/MOTEL, friends, family....side street?

5. Holiday: When the old man was in, the military had flights in a 707 I believe that allowed service members to travel without expense.  Do these still exist?



5.


----------



## bw (27 Nov 2006)

bw said:
			
		

> Some possibly stupid questions that have kept me up since my offer:
> 
> 
> 1. Does anyone have any information about SLT training......looking for a start date after April 20, 2006.




Stinking typo:::    That would be April 20, 2007  NOT 2006


----------



## windsorftw (27 Nov 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> Are you all nuts?  That sort of talk has already attracted the attention of George Wallace.  We'd be at an enormous dis-advantage once we get to St.Jean because our instructors will catch on even faster.
> They might call us the Midnight Push-up clique.
> Better to lay low, and reveal ourselves at the bar when we get a weekend off.  (Maybe mid February sometime.)



Ahh, I wouldn't be too worried aboot this eh.  I'm sure we'll get along with all the other perps in St. Jean and they won't even notice 
If not ahwell c'est la vie, n'est ce pas?

I guess I should aim for 80 pushups before IAP starts.  *ugh*  Anyonw know a steroid dealer?  lol j/k

At anyrate, IAP/BOTP is looking like it's going to be fun with all you guys, I can't wait to get 'er going.  BTW any ladies out there joining all us guys?!??


----------



## Magravan (27 Nov 2006)

I believe I'll be flying out from Toronto, but I'm not certain of much at the moment.

As for the Midnight Pushup clique... Well.. One way to make sure we pass the PT tests, right? RIGHT?! 

It's just a matter of figuring out who George is before he figures us out  >


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2006)

bw said:
			
		

> Some possibly stupid questions that have kept me up since my offer:



You said it, not us.......but now we don't have to.



			
				bw said:
			
		

> 1. Does anyone have any information about SLT training......looking for a start date after April 20, 2007.



I don't, but someone else probably does.  Kind of early to be worring about it, is it not?



			
				bw said:
			
		

> 2. Tax time:   How does one fill out the forms or at least sign them when you do not have time to do so? Especially if you are married!



Take some time some weekend and do it.  How hard can it be if you read the instructions?



			
				bw said:
			
		

> 3. ST.Jean:   Do the instructors leave you alone during the transition as you arrive at St.Jean to what was your life and the start of BOTP what will be your life?



The instructors leave you alone during the transition time.  The transition time is officially the time that you leave your front door to the time you get off the plane/train/bus/automobile and enter CFB St Jean.  Then you are theirs.



			
				bw said:
			
		

> 4. Where does one go when you are granted leave....besides the infamous bars? HOTEL/MOTEL, friends, family....side street?



No one is going to hold your hand.  You should be an adult now and able to go and do what you want when you have the opportunity to go on Leave.



			
				bw said:
			
		

> 5. Holiday: When the old man was in, the military had flights in a 707 I believe that allowed service members to travel without expense.  Do these still exist?


No they do not.  Those days are long gone.  Now you will fly on Civilian Airlines.  If you are single you may get Travel Assistance once a year.  




			
				bw said:
			
		

> 5.


Another typo?


----------



## derael (28 Nov 2006)

Just thought I'd let you guys know, marc and myself seem to have realized that there are at least two course serials for IAP and BOTP going on at the same time. Are the two courses combined or pretty much separate? I'm guessing GW might know.


----------



## spqr (28 Nov 2006)

I think they are somewhat seperate because the numbers alone would make it hard to run the classes for both at once.  On the schedules at the CFLRS website there are two scheds for some weeks to accomodate numbers in certain locations. 

Anyway,





> Tax time:   How does one fill out the forms or at least sign them when you do not have time to do so?


This keeps you up at night...


----------



## derael (28 Nov 2006)

If the government owes you money I wouldn't worry too much if your return is a bit late. It's really only when you *owe them* that they get annoyed with late tax returns, or so it seems.


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (28 Nov 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> BTW any ladies out there joining all us guys?!??



I might, I'm not sure right now, but hopefully everything works out perfectly and I'll be joining you guys there in January.

As for the taxes bit, if you are so worried, then get a form now and study it a bit in case you've never done your taxes.  It's really easy if you follow the instructions. You won't even need a whole weekend to do that, I did mine last year in an hour or two.


----------



## Vee (28 Nov 2006)

One lady here joining you.  Got my offer for nurse a while back. Six more weeks...
About the SLT, check out this website, suggests a course begins right after our IAP/BOTP. SLT from  23 Apr - 7 Dec.
http://www.cfls-elfc.forces.gc.ca/detsaint-jean/engraph/cal/cal_e.asp
See you all soon!


----------



## old man neri (28 Nov 2006)

Wow, it's almost as if the SLT is timed to start as soon as January IAP/BOTC is done and all the new 2LTs will be looking to get onto SLT. What are the chances?

The CF has been scheduling courses for a long time now. Have faith in them.

I am already watching French TV and reading French magazines in an attempt to get an SLT bypass or at least maybe a partial bypass. It can't hurt.


----------



## spqr (28 Nov 2006)

I am straight oughta Alberta and I grew up in the northern reserves areas.  I am in for the full 33 weeks.  My plan is to live out of the Mega when the slt starts so I can practice my french in the community as I go about my daily business.


----------



## ChristopherRobin (28 Nov 2006)

bw said:
			
		

> 4. Where does one go when you are granted leave....besides the infamous bars? HOTEL/MOTEL, friends, family....side street?



I'm going home for dinner!

It's too bad I can't get on the January course. I'm pretty sure my file missed the November selection board.

edit. oops, double post.


----------



## ChristopherRobin (28 Nov 2006)

ChristopherRobin said:
			
		

> I'm going home for dinner!
> 
> It's too bad I can't get on the January course. I'm pretty sure my file missed the November selection board.


----------



## windsorftw (28 Nov 2006)

Yeah I myself have been brushing up on my french.  Haven't spoken a word in 15 years or so, bought a french book and have been listenning to the french radio stations and such to get a slight jump start...my only problem is they talk so darn fast it's hard to keep up with the conversation!  
Thank god I'm a Hab fan and at least I can understand what goes on in a hockey game!


----------



## kincanucks (28 Nov 2006)

Watch the French news and use the close caption feature if you have it.


----------



## spqr (28 Nov 2006)

> Thank god I'm a Hab fan and at least I can understand what goes on in a hockey game!



That is exactly the extent of my french capabilities.

I am not worrying about that part just yet.  I'll stress later, right now its all push ups and trying to get a decent running speed.  My worry is it will be "alright folks, just a quick 30 min. 5km run this morning, good start for day 1 morning PT don't you think?"

Weee.


----------



## bw (28 Nov 2006)

Taxes, yes......I am closing down a business, quiting a job and have a wonderful wife who does not want to be audited.   

SLT:  7 more months away from the wife may be a blessing to some but a break in between IAP/BOTP would be "NICE".


----------



## old man neri (28 Nov 2006)

bw said:
			
		

> SLT:  7 more months away from the wife may be a blessing to some but a break in between IAP/BOTP would be "NICE".



Probably have the weekend off in between BOTP and SLT.


----------



## Magravan (28 Nov 2006)

I believe that the joining instructions the Neri posted state that any Leave must be cleared with the unit (or CFRC) before arriving in St. Jean... I'm sure you don't want to hear it, but you're probably going to have to ask the recruiting centre if it is possible to arrange it.


----------



## old man neri (28 Nov 2006)

Ya, I am not exactly sure if you need to be 'authorized for leave' if you just want to screw off for the weekend when there is no training scheduled, i.e. the last few weekends of the course. I am sure they will explain it all to us though.


----------



## dardt (28 Nov 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> Ya, I am not exactly sure if you need to be 'authorized for leave' if you just want to screw off for the weekend when there is no training scheduled, i.e. the last few weekends of the course. I am sure they will explain it all to us though.



You sure do, you'll require a signed leave pass for each weekend.


----------



## old man neri (28 Nov 2006)

Flatspin said:
			
		

> You sure do, you'll require a signed leave pass for each weekend.


Does that cut into your annual leave allotment?


----------



## dardt (28 Nov 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> Does that cut into your annual leave allotment?



for weekends while on course, NO. You just need to be authorized, hence the requirement for the leave pass. After all they OWN YOU !  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (28 Nov 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> Does that cut into your annual leave allotment?



Annual leave is used for Monday to Friday and not for weekends, statutory holidays or any other days you may receive.  Again it will all be explained to you.


----------



## Magravan (28 Nov 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> Does that cut into your annual leave allotment?



4 weeks paid vacation wouldn't be much of an incentive if it just meant that you got weekends off... And not even all the weekends in a year


----------



## old man neri (28 Nov 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> 4 weeks paid vacation wouldn't be much of an incentive if it just meant that you got weekends off... And not even all the weekends in a year



Ya, I just wasn't too sure how it worked if on course. I try never to underestimate the CF


----------



## bw (29 Nov 2006)

Vee said:
			
		

> One lady here joining you.  Got my offer for nurse a while back. Six more weeks...
> About the SLT, check out this website, suggests a course begins right after our IAP/BOTP. SLT from  23 Apr - 7 Dec.
> http://www.cfls-elfc.forces.gc.ca/detsaint-jean/engraph/cal/cal_e.asp
> See you all soon!



Thanks for the link....No breaks except the weekend.


----------



## spqr (29 Nov 2006)

Hey bw, 

I am planning on living with my family in St. Jean or Montreal while I am doing SLT.  I found some info here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37785.0.html and through other threads around here.  It seems like the biggest hurdle is finding a decent place that doesn't have too many strings or hang-ups attached.  There is also the fact that its all on your own dime, but whatever - far better than being away from the family trying to learn french (my wife is francophone, hope it helps).

Rob


----------



## windsorftw (29 Nov 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> Hey bw,
> 
> I am planning on living with my family in St. Jean or Montreal while I am doing SLT.  I found some info here http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37785.0.html and through other threads around here.  It seems like the biggest hurdle is finding a decent place that doesn't have too many strings or hang-ups attached.  There is also the fact that its all on your own dime, but whatever - far better than being away from the family trying to learn french (my wife is francophone, hope it helps).
> 
> Rob



Thanks Rob, that actually helps me out as well.  I was told by the recruiter that my wife/kids would be with me during SLT depending on how long it will take since they test your proficiency right away.  But if I have to pay for it all, it most certainly would be worth while.
4 months away from my boys will be hard, let alone another 33 weeks on top of that!

Thanks!
Marty


----------



## bw (29 Nov 2006)

I was told by a zoomie friend here at the Flight Training School in Portage not to move anyone or anything, especially on your dime.  However yes months away from the family will be difficult. The wife and I have discussed this eventuality (long periods of separation), right now she is good to go, but that is now...the kids too young to contemplate the duration.  They know I will be away but mention a year they just give you the deer in the headlight look.

I have some friends in Montreal who rent out a duplex. This is a possibility, but the rental laws in Quebec are maybe just unmanageable given the fluidity of our future training schedules.

You should consider yourself lucky to have a francophone in the family.  We have some up and comers as the children are both enrolled in our local French Immersion school.  Has benefits, but I don't think I can be considered fluent with a few simple sayings.

See you there,  I will be the one without hair and the what the hell did I get involved in look.


----------



## exsemjingo (29 Nov 2006)

bw said:
			
		

> You should consider yourself lucky to have a francophone in the family.


Pour qua?  Bilingualism runs both ways.  After all, we're joining Canada's Army, not L'Armee D'National Quebec.
(Excuse my French)


----------



## Magravan (29 Nov 2006)

Because the wife isn't applying.. The husband benefits from the wife's linguistic background, and becomes more likely to bypass SLT altogether.


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (29 Nov 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> After all, we're joining Canada's Army, not L'Armee D'National Quebec.


You meant l'armee de terre nationale du Quebec?    Close enough though


----------



## xmarcx (29 Nov 2006)

I hope everything works out for bringing your families up guys. Like I've said before, that you're all embarking on this despite the wives and kids is impressive, that's dedication all right. And though it may be painful for your children at first, they will appreciate it when 
a: you show up in to school in cadpat to pick up them up one day and they tell all their friends you're a ninja, and 
b: when your dental plan allows them to get quality, uncrooked teeth. 

They'll thank you later, really.

I'm definently in for the full 33 week SLT course...oh boy.


----------



## windsorftw (29 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> I hope everything works out for bringing your families up guys. Like I've said before, that you're all embarking on this despite the wives and kids is impressive, that's dedication all right. And though it may be painful for your children at first, they will appreciate it when
> a: you show up in to school in cadpat to pick up them up one day and they tell all their friends you're a ninja, and
> b: when your dental plan allows them to get quality, uncrooked teeth.
> 
> ...



Thanks Marc, appreciate the sympathy!  I wish I'd have thought of this BEFORE having children, but alas what can ya do.  Better late than never eh!

On a side note, what's everyone's batallion of choice after all of our training is done?
Personally, I was thinking about 1 or 3 PPCLI or 1 RCR, as my 3 choices, but my wife shocked me when she said she wouldn't mind living in Quebec, so perhaps R22eR is our destination!


----------



## xmarcx (29 Nov 2006)

1 or 3 PPCLI, hopefully!


----------



## windsorftw (29 Nov 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> 1 or 3 PPCLI, hopefully!


Right on bro, I don't want to get stuck in Shilo!   ;D
Then again, after the storm that just hit Edmonton.......Petawawa is looking a little more appealing for this southern Ontario boy.


----------



## spqr (29 Nov 2006)

I have family in northern Alberta so Edmonton (PPCLI 1 or 3) would be nice but I don't really care for my first placement.  Shilo and Pet are next to parks and wilderness.  Those would be high on my list.  

My brother in law joined the RCMP this year and he wound up in a place he had never thouight of.  Absolutely didn't register on his choices of provinces and then on his choices in that province.  I am ready to go anywhere.  I am looking forward to Gagetown to see what that place is like.

rob


----------



## xmarcx (29 Nov 2006)

I just think it's cruel to make a single guy move to Shilo, especially once he's been to university and seen the never ending variety of women he could be sleeping with, is all!


----------



## spqr (29 Nov 2006)

I met a married couple that were in the artillery in Shilo and they hated it because it was far from a town and the winters were isolating.  They didn't care that there was a park next to the base and were more interested in a larger centre where they could do things at night and on the weekends.

My wife and I just moved off a 1100 acre ranch in the Rockies - naturally we wouldn't mind those kinds of places.

I also heard the stuff about young singles that want access to a larger 'market'.  Whatever, I bet most of them wind up marrying other members anyway...


----------



## windsorftw (29 Nov 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> I met a married couple that were in the artillary in Shilo and they hated it because it was far from a town and the winters were isolating.  They didn't care that there was a park next to the base and were more interested in a larger centre where they could do things at night and on the weekends.



And that's exactly why I'm leaning towards Edmonton or Gagetown...at least the bases are pretty close to major cities and would provide weekend entertainment for the family.


----------



## Magravan (29 Nov 2006)

I want the Dragoons! It's local, and it means visiting my family on weekends ( they can't move up with me yet )... If I go to Edmonton, I'll have a few members of my extended family (and maybe my wife's family), but I wont get home nearly as often to see my kids... So, if my say has any effect on where I get stationed, I'll be in Pet.


----------



## derael (29 Nov 2006)

3 PPCLI....if not 1 will do.  ;D If not 3 22eR. 

What can I say...the RCR has no appeal to me! Now watch me get posted there haha


----------



## exsemjingo (1 Dec 2006)

If you have enough wine, any posting can be enjoyable.
So... how is the Petawawa valley for grape growing?


----------



## spqr (1 Dec 2006)

It is rivaled only by the Alabama Polo club. I hear that on Sundays they have an excellent fava bean and chianti tasting.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> So... how is the Petawawa valley for grape growing?



Brewers Edge on Boundary Road (Pembroke) has a very fine collection of 'grapes' and 'Hops'.   ;D


----------



## xmarcx (2 Dec 2006)

37 days and a haircut boys!

Hope everyone has their lives together. I'm finding it surprisingly difficult to get rid of furniture. Oh, why oh why did I ever buy a couch? Is that what being married is like? Having to move and having no idea what to do with heavy immobile things?  ;D


----------



## old man neri (2 Dec 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> 37 days and a haircut boys!
> 
> Hope everyone has their lives together. I'm finding it surprisingly difficult to get rid of furniture. Oh, why oh why did I ever buy a couch? Is that what being married is like? Having to move and having no idea what to do with heavy immobile things?  ;D



Why are you getting rid of your furniture?


----------



## hopeful_officer_girl (3 Dec 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> I'm finding it surprisingly difficult to get rid of furniture.



Why get rid of it when can put it in storage?


----------



## old man neri (3 Dec 2006)

hopeful_officer_girl said:
			
		

> Why get rid of it when can put it in storage?



Yes, that is what I was wondering. Especially when the CF was kind enough to do it for me/flick the bill (I declined seeing as I have no real furniture). Oh well, maybe he had ugly furniture and was looking for an excuse to get rid of it.


----------



## xmarcx (3 Dec 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> Oh well, maybe he had ugly furniture and was looking for an excuse to get rid of it.



LOL it's run of the mill cheapest available at IKEA student furniture, and I've moved too many times as it is, you can only take that junk apart so many times before its all over. Besides, by the time the CF says I can settle down somewhere for a few years, I hope to have enough money to buy something that doesn't scream, "This guy here, he is poor!"


----------



## Magravan (3 Dec 2006)

*lol* Away you foul couch of poorness! I will suffer you no longer!

And no, being married is entirely different... Your couch wont cry  >

(and, you wont want to trade them in when you have more money... Well, I wont at least )


----------



## xmarcx (3 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> (and, you wont want to trade them in when you have more money... Well, I wont at least )



My dad did that twice! Don't knock on my family's traditions!


----------



## Magravan (3 Dec 2006)

I knew someone would have a witty comment to it, so I thought it would be best to add the caveat beforehand ;D


----------



## IrishCanuck (3 Dec 2006)

I just got the first glimpse of that today when my girlfriend went over the training requirements if I apply/am accepted into the 33rd MP platoon. 

She's all : "You can't leave me for a whole summer.. I have needs..." It was a brilliant play on words. She's awesome.

P.S : She is actually supportive, but of course, doesn't want me to be gone for long periods none the less.


----------



## Shamrock (3 Dec 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Is that what being married is like? Having to move and having no idea what to do with heavy immobile things?  ;D



No.  It also involves the spouse deciding she wants switch plates instead of switches in the brand new house.  Oh, and matching plugs.  And since the fuses are out, what about new light fixtures because the ones in the kitchen are kind of tacky and she's found some that would go great there and at the top of the stairs.  And since you'll be at the hardware store, what about picking up a new faucet for the kitchen sink -- the old one won't go with new light fixtures.  Don't worry, you can do the bathroom faucets next weekend.  Maybe change the lights in there too.  Don't be silly about a new toilet, it'll make more sense to change that when you get the new bathtub.  Also, the den downstairs you agreed would be your bar?  Well, it'll have to become the office because she can't decide what she wants to do with the guest bedroom so she'll (you'll) do it in both spare rooms.

I miss my one bedroom apartment.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (4 Dec 2006)

Although it isn't 100% official, it looks like I'll be seeing you in March 2007 for BOTP.

I'm looking forward to it!  Have fun in IAP!


----------



## ThainC (4 Dec 2006)

Just as a heads up to those I've been chat chatting with - won't be going in January.  Apparently my file was sent to the merit listing without a background check, or so I'm told.  It seems it's been one long string of mis-communication after another.  Last time I called (last week) I was told my file on the computer was incorrect, and had me listed as Reserves Unskilled or something to that effect, despite going Regular Infantry Officer and my phone number wasn't there.  Before that I was told it was sent to the October merit listings, and to call back in two weeks.  Called back in two weeks, and it still wasn't sent.  Oh well... Sometimes are meant to be, others aren't.  Not sure what's next.  The individual I've been speaking with nearly every week, sometimes twice a week, has been very nice and helpful but I think I'll leave it to them for the next move.  I've been calling a lot since I first started this whole process back in July, I think it's time I just focus on other things and let happen what's supposed to happen.  Not bitter, just disappointed that it seems I'm constantly told different information every time I call.  All is well though.

For those that are going, have a great time!


----------



## Magravan (4 Dec 2006)

Really sorry to hear that you aren't going to be joining us mate... I was hoping that it would get worked out... Best of luck in whatever you end up with mate... If you get in later, let me know.


----------



## exsemjingo (5 Dec 2006)

ThainC said:
			
		

> Just as a heads up to those I've been chat chatting with - won't be going in January... Reserves Unskilled... despite going Regular Infantry Officer and my phone number wasn't there.  Before that I was told it was sent to the October merit listings, and to call back in two weeks.  Called back in two weeks, and it still wasn't sent... I'm constantly told different information every time I call.


Unskilled Reserves is a big difference from DEO infantry.  How could your file be that wrong if you were on top of things?  It is no big deal if you have to wait until May as you can prepare more (as I was able to do when I missed September) but you might not go then either unless your file gets straightened out.
On the other hand, applicant files seem to be sent to the merit boards all at once and not just as soon as they are ready, so there may also be no problem at this point.
Keep track of who you talk to and know who your file manager is.  Things should work out, but let us know.


----------



## ThainC (5 Dec 2006)

Aye, it's a very large difference, one that took me by surprise and one that took the Corporal I was talking to by surprise.  She wasn't sure why it had me listed in Unskilled Reserve, especially since when I wrote the CFAT all the information was correct there.  It's not like I looked at the file myself, this is just what I was told when I went in there again to check on things (Was dropping in almost once a week, if not every second week for the last 2 months).

I told them I'd let them make the next call, and I was told it should be in a week or so.  Not sure necessarily about what, but I'm not too worried about it anymore at this moment.  There is no rush like there was before, and I can focus on other things in the mean time as well.


----------



## Magravan (5 Dec 2006)

If it really matters to you, don't give up on it because of a few setbacks... And whatever you do, don't wait so long that one of us has the chance to become an instructor or something  >


----------



## xmarcx (5 Dec 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> How could your file be that wrong if you were on top of things?



Yeah, god. If you really want in the military you're supposed to secret-ninja into your CFRC and access their computer system and double check everything yourself, you worthless failure.......... :


----------



## derael (5 Dec 2006)

Aye clearly someone wasn't sending enough gifts to their file manager.  :tsktsk:


----------



## Magravan (5 Dec 2006)

Don't get the thread locked 

But Marc's right about one thing... To assume that this is ThainC's fault because he wasn't on top of the file enough seems unreasonable.


----------



## ThainC (5 Dec 2006)

I don't think that was his intent all, so it's alright, but thanks for the defence.  I'm not writing it off or anything, but I realize I can't do anything more at this point and am going to focus on Christmas and other things.  I kind of figured all was well when I was told my file was going to the merit boards, which I assume only Officers go to... so I mean, that's just an example of the fouled up communication.  Hopefully things will be sorted out for the next one.  We'll see.

On the plus side, that means I can get in some more motorcycle riding next year.  Yeah, obviously I'm disappointed, very much so (7 months since I put in my papers...), but there isn't anything else I can do about it.  What will be, will be.


----------



## exsemjingo (6 Dec 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Yeah, god. If you really want in the military you're supposed to secret-ninja into your CFRC and access their computer system and double check everything yourself, you worthless failure.......... :


University registrars, Customer service reps, Bank managers, Military support personell... you'd be surprised at what can be accomplished by asking the right questions.
Let me know if you ever have to argue yourself out of a parking ticket.


----------



## windsorftw (9 Dec 2006)

Well Thain, that's a major bummer.  Look on the bright side though, you'll probably get to do IAP/BOTP in the warm Spring instead of the Freezing -30 temp like the rest of us suckers.
AND we'll be able to provide you with inside tips on what to expect.  The way I see it, you have an upper hand in the matter!

Keep the dream alive buddy


----------



## Magravan (9 Dec 2006)

Yeah, but we'll finish sooner... And be able to refer to him as a youngin, and keep telling him stories about 'back in the day, when I was at basic'


----------



## George Wallace (9 Dec 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Well Thain, that's a major bummer.  Look on the bright side though, you'll probably get to do IAP/BOTP in the warm Spring instead of the Freezing -30 temp like the rest of us suckers.
> AND we'll be able to provide you with inside tips on what to expect.  The way I see it, you have an upper hand in the matter!
> 
> Keep the dream alive buddy



You really have to start to learn how to evaluate things.

-30 Temps in the dry snow versus +15 in the mud with mosquitoes, black flies, deer flies, horse flies, sand flies, and bears?


----------



## ThainC (9 Dec 2006)

Thanks for evaluating that and painting the picture that much more positive, George


----------



## Magravan (9 Dec 2006)

We'll be able to give you the heads up so that you aren't so focused on everything else that you don't notice the bears?  >


----------



## windsorftw (9 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You really have to start to learn how to evaluate things.
> 
> -30 Temps in the dry snow versus +15 in the mud with mosquitoes, black flies, deer flies, horse flies, sand flies, and bears?



I was trying to put a positive spin on his unfortunate circumstances, then you gotta go and put a nail in the coffin like that!   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (9 Dec 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> I was trying to put a positive spin on his unfortunate circumstances, then you gotta go and put a nail in the coffin like that!   ;D



That's OK.  I was only thinking of the Spring.  Never did describe the summer (and all four seasons in one day).   ;D


----------



## windsorftw (9 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That's OK.  I was only thinking of the Spring.  Never did describe the summer (and all four seasons in one day).   ;D



LOL poor guy!  Poor poor Thain!


----------



## exsemjingo (10 Dec 2006)

I bet there's a lot of paperwork if you shoot a bear on course...


----------



## Magravan (10 Dec 2006)

Yeah... You get to notify the bear's next of kin... With only a knife at your disposal


----------



## ThainC (10 Dec 2006)

What are you talkin' about? You cook that bad boy up REAL quick and have a BBQ  You DO know I'm going to find you, Marty!


----------



## windsorftw (13 Dec 2006)

ThainC said:
			
		

> You DO know I'm going to find you, Marty!


That'll be 2nd Lieut Marty to you, once you hit IAP mr. Cadet 
j/k  I'm sure you'll have fun in the spring.....   *gulp*


----------



## George Wallace (13 Dec 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> I bet there's a lot of paperwork if you shoot a bear on course...



Are you implying that they would give you 'real' bullets?

You should see the paperwork if you muddy the waters, or cut a tree..... ;D


----------



## xmarcx (13 Dec 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> That'll be 2nd Lieut Marty to you, once you hit IAP mr. Cadet
> j/k  I'm sure you'll have fun in the spring.....   *gulp*



Already planning who you're going to flog to death with your spaghetti strip eh?  ;D


----------



## Magravan (13 Dec 2006)

Not even an oCdt, and already threatening to exert your power, eh?


----------



## windsorftw (13 Dec 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Already planning who you're going to flog to death with your spaghetti strip eh?  ;D



WOOHOO, you know it 



			
				Magravan said:
			
		

> Not even an oCdt, and already threatening to exert your power, eh?



I'm not power hungry or anything of that nature...is world domination too much to ask?


----------



## windsorftw (13 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You should see the paperwork if you muddy the waters, or cut a tree..... ;D



That statement reminds me of Monty Python and the Holy Grail...are we to cut down a tree with....A HERING?


----------



## JesseWZ (13 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You really have to start to learn how to evaluate things.
> 
> -30 Temps in the dry snow versus +15 in the mud with mosquitoes, black flies, deer flies, horse flies, sand flies, and bears?


George, you forgot the Swamp(s)... or was I not supposed to tell him?. Nothing is worse then walking along at 1 in the morning in the pitch dark and suddenly be thigh deep in water...


----------



## George Wallace (13 Dec 2006)

......at the top of a hill.   ;D


----------



## ThainC (13 Dec 2006)

Oh man... I remember walking around behind the 12th Service Battalion building when I was younger, and watching one of the bigger lads sinking down to his thighs in muck.  Was funny as all hell 

And no worries, Marty, I'll catch up quick enough... hopefully


----------



## Magravan (13 Dec 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> WOOHOO, you know it
> 
> I'm not power hungry or anything of that nature...is world domination too much to ask?



Not at all, Marty... In order to make sure that you have the micromanagement skills though, it might be best if you took care of all of the chores  8)


----------



## LeonTheNeon (13 Dec 2006)

Hmmm... that's one I'd like to see... 15 Step Battle Procedure for World Domination.


----------



## Magravan (13 Dec 2006)

If he's going to run the world, the least we should be able to expect is that he is capable of ironing and cleaning up... I mean... Those would be absolute necessities for a global dictator... If he's going to run the world someday, I want to make sure that he's well prepared..


----------



## exsemjingo (13 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you implying that they would give you 'real' bullets?
> 
> You should see the paperwork if you muddy the waters, or cut a tree..... ;D



What do we get, paintball guns?  C-7s with rubber bullets? Sawdust bullets?
Other than that, I am sure you have some good stories for us about tedious paperwork.


----------



## JesseWZ (13 Dec 2006)

Unless you are on the range, nothing sharp and pointy will come out of your weapon. 
What would happen if you had live ammo, it was 3 am and you were on sentry duty, you think you see movement and bam you just shot another OCdt, or a staff member?
Remember, we are trying to EXPAND the Forces.


----------



## old man neri (13 Dec 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> What do we get, paintball guns?  C-7s with rubber bullets?



Actually the CF does have C-7 Paint ball guns, man do those leave a mark!




			
				JesseWZ said:
			
		

> What would happen if you had live ammo, it was 3 am and you were on sentry duty, you think you see movement and bam you just shot another OCdt, or a staff member?



OCdt...well, I am sure a slap on the wrist would be involved.

Staff.....I recommend you start running, perhaps towards mexico.


----------



## spqr (14 Dec 2006)

Sorry to change the subject.  

As we get closer I am working harder at work to finish up all my portfolio's and files and I am spending more time with my family than ever so I am posting a little less.  I would like to add my msn thing though seeing as how we will be meeting everybody soon enough.  Its spqr.rob@hotmail.com if I am online drop me a line.  

I am trying to run more and more but it is slow going (I had a foot injury from training earlier this fall that is better now but my speed is terrible).  I am reading the Darnell Bass book and that crap is scaring the hell outta me.  (http://www.gsph.com/index.php?ID=438&Lang=En).  This guy makes it seem that officers are hated and too stupid to be redeemable, good motivational stuff.

Chilling out in Calgary and soon to be on vacation before leaving,

Rob


----------



## Magravan (18 Dec 2006)

Way to break the thread 

I am swearing in tomorrow


----------



## JesseWZ (18 Dec 2006)

Whom are you swearing in? Do you not mean Sworn In? 
Just kidding of course, best of luck. 
Remember, it's all a big game, just play the game.


----------



## Magravan (18 Dec 2006)

Sworn in sounds past tense  I am swearing in myself


----------



## old man neri (18 Dec 2006)

"I am being sworn in tomorrow." Are we all happy now?

What date is everyone showing up to St. Jean? My course (ser 0087) starts the 8th of jan and the offer says I should show up no later than the 7th at 1500. My recruiter going down on the 6th would probably be best.


----------



## Magravan (18 Dec 2006)

I don't know yet..


----------



## exsemjingo (18 Dec 2006)

I was told my course also starts on the 8th, that I am to report to St. Jean by 16:00 hours, and that I would be flying out on the 6th.
However, I have also been bothering my CFRC continuously.
Magravan, I am sure they will tell you soon.  
See you soon!


----------



## bw (18 Dec 2006)

Sworn in tomorrow as well with a posse. Did not know so many people cared.   Flying out Jan 06, 07 : 0900h  Winnipeg.


----------



## derael (18 Dec 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> I was told my course also starts on the 8th, that I am to report to St. Jean by 16:00 hours, and that I would be flying out on the 6th.



Same.


----------



## Magravan (18 Dec 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> I was told my course also starts on the 8th, that I am to report to St. Jean by 16:00 hours, and that I would be flying out on the 6th.
> However, I have also been bothering my CFRC continuously.
> Magravan, I am sure they will tell you soon.
> See you soon!



I'm confident that they will. I hope to get some answers tomorrow, when I can speak with them face to face.


----------



## windsorftw (19 Dec 2006)

I wish I knew my travel itinerary.  It seems odd that they are making me train it up when I live further than some people who get to fly to St. Jean.  Talk about bad luck for me!

I find out all that information tomorrow when I get sworn in...hopefully.


----------



## spqr (19 Dec 2006)

They use whatever is cheapest.

I am being sworn in tommorow in Calgary and then I find out my arrangements as well.

Anybody else getting sworn in Calgary?


----------



## Magravan (19 Dec 2006)

I got told that it was flying or Personally Owned Motor Vehicle... It might be the CFRC that you work out of...

I am flying out on the 6th... 9am from Toronto... Should be fun getting to the airport that early


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> I am flying out on the 6th... 9am from Toronto... Should be fun getting to the airport that early



 ???

What are you talking about?  Sounds like you get to sleep in.   ;D


----------



## old man neri (19 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> What are you talking about?  Sounds like you get to sleep in.   ;D



Factor in the long line ups at the airport, traffic on the 401 during rush hour and not so much sleeping in.  ;D



I am just going to roll out of bed (hopefully not my own but it probably will be) get in my car and head for STJ


----------



## Magravan (19 Dec 2006)

If I miss that plane, they are going to bury me... To be honest, I have to look at the travel arrangements and see if there were any considerations built in for not having a guaranteed car to get me to the airport in the first place...


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> If I miss that plane, they are going to bury me... To be honest, I have to look at the travel arrangements and see if there were any considerations built in for not having a guaranteed car to get me to the airport in the first place...



It is called a "Taxi".  I think you will have to start learning a few things right away.  No matter what, it is your responsibility to get to your place of employment on time, even when travelling on Leave.  If you have any difficulties, it is your responsibility to notify your superior immediately.  You had better find out what their numbers are.


----------



## JesseWZ (19 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> I got told that it was flying or Personally Owned Motor Vehicle... It might be the CFRC that you work out of...
> 
> I am flying out on the 6th... 9am from Toronto... Should be fun getting to the airport that early


Oh dear, if 9am is a problem your course will be interesting indeed.


----------



## exsemjingo (19 Dec 2006)

Magraven, you're looking a little wet behind the ears there...
But how do you have a family of five and no car?


----------



## derael (19 Dec 2006)

Horse and buggy?


----------



## Magravan (19 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is called a "Taxi".  I think you will have to start learning a few things right away.  No matter what, it is your responsibility to get to your place of employment on time, even when travelling on Leave.  If you have any difficulties, it is your responsibility to notify your superior immediately.  You had better find out what their numbers are.



GW - Taxi from Oshawa? I guess I better get one hell of an advance on my travel claim... Also: "I have to look at the travel arrangements and see if there were any considerations built in for not having a guaranteed car to get me to the airport in the first place." You'd almost think that I was *gasp* planning to look at the documentation I received more closely.

Jesse - Yes... Because we all have teleportation powers that mean that we can wake up precisely when we need to be there, and not take into account the potential for inclement weather, insane amounts of traffic and the time required to take care of everything else. 

Ex- It sucks, but we've had to rely on busses and the occasional taxi ride.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> GW - Taxi from Oshawa?



Could that be worse than a Taxi from Ottawa Airport to Petawawa?  They do offer "Flat Rates" for those 'long hauls'.


----------



## Magravan (19 Dec 2006)

That's good to know, thank you.


----------



## old man neri (19 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Could that be worse than a Taxi from Ottawa Airport to Petawawa?  They do offer "Flat Rates" for those 'long hauls'.



Oshawa to Pearson in rush hour or taxi from Pet to Ottawa, hmmmmmm. I actually wonder which one would take longer.



Magravan: Here is a list of shuttle operators. I looked up one of them and it estimated $60 to get from Oshawa to Pearson. Don't know about the rest, anyways, it's a thought.


----------



## Magravan (19 Dec 2006)

Now these I had no clue about, but it does look like a great backup plan. Thank you very much.


----------



## old man neri (19 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> Now these I had no clue about, but it does look like a great backup plan. Thank you very much.



The advantage of a shuttle is that they will pick you up right at your house with all the luggage,there will probably be other passengers, and take your right to the airport. No need for messing around on public transit with a bunch of bags. Although you really shouldn't have that much luggage going to IAP. In the end, do whatever you think will work best.


----------



## windsorftw (20 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> Should be fun getting to the airport that early



I wish I had to get places that 'early'  9:00am is like massively sleeping in!  Well at least for me anyways!
(Darn civy job gets me up at 5:30 every morning)


----------



## Magravan (20 Dec 2006)

Again, if I lived in the airport, that might be getting to sleep in. When you take into account that leaving any time after 6am will probably mean that I am not there in time, it doesn't seem too 'sleeping in' anymore. If I can sleep in to 5:30 that day, I will be grateful.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> ...... If I can sleep in to 5:30 that day, I will be grateful.



Just be thankful that 0530 isn't your 'Check in' time.    ;D

.....But then traffic would be a little lighter on the 401, but not all that much.


----------



## niner domestic (20 Dec 2006)

Congrats to all the newbies, however, I am having a wee bit of a chuckle at the expense of some of you.  If getting to your appointed destination is causing somewhat of a mini dilemma, what the heck are you going to do when the instructors hand you a map or heavens, responsibility for your troopies or CF assets? I see the stereotype of a 2nd Lt  and maps and/or losing a ship coming to fruition in this very thread.

Magravan,  If you have a flight booked out of Pearson for a departure time of 0900, then you had better be out of bed long before 0530, actually you should be half way to the airport by then.  (I'm not sure why, given your location, that you haven't discussed with your CFRC taking the train to STJ).  You might have overlooked that your departure date is still very much in the midst of holiday travel and airports will be busy so don't risk missing that flight because the snowbird couple in front of you have to repack their entire 20 piece luggage ensemble and is holding up check in or because of holiday staffing shortages, the sec gates are moving like molasses up a hill in Jan.  Or you simply wake up at your 0530 and find overnight there has been 35cm of snow dumped on the ground.  That does not mean your flight will be cancelled, but you may be in a world of hurt if you can't get to the airport.  

There's a reason why you hear about hurry up and wait moments, better to be sitting waiting to go, than trying to explain why you  c*cked up and are late.  And if you think blaming any tardiness on anything other than yourself is going to get you a "there, there, it's ok" from your instructors, may I suggest some swamp land in FLA for you to buy.  

Good luck and I do hope map reading comes easier for you than getting all your travel arrangements squared away.


----------



## Magravan (20 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just be thankful that 0530 isn't your 'Check in' time.    ;D
> 
> .....But then traffic would be a little lighter on the 401, but not all that much.



I'd show up the night before... Sleep on the curb outside the base if need be


----------



## Magravan (20 Dec 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Congrats to all the newbies, however, I am having a wee bit of a chuckle at the expense of some of you.  If getting to your appointed destination is causing somewhat of a mini dilemma, what the heck are you going to do when the instructors hand you a map or heavens, responsibility for your troopies or CF assets? I see the stereotype of a 2nd Lt  and maps and/or losing a ship coming to fruition in this very thread.
> 
> Magravan,  If you have a flight booked out of Pearson for a departure time of 0900, then you had better be out of bed long before 0530, actually you should be half way to the airport by then.  (I'm not sure why, given your location, that you haven't discussed with your CFRC taking the train to STJ).  You might have overlooked that your departure date is still very much in the midst of holiday travel and airports will be busy so don't risk missing that flight because the snowbird couple in front of you have to repack their entire 20 piece luggage ensemble and is holding up check in or because of holiday staffing shortages, the sec gates are moving like molasses up a hill in Jan.  Or you simply wake up at your 0530 and find overnight there has been 35cm of snow dumped on the ground.  That does not mean your flight will be cancelled, but you may be in a world of hurt if you can't get to the airport.
> 
> ...



The presumption on the board just makes me shake my head sometimes... I don't have a car, therefore I can't read a map? 

How is it that I can be ridden for saying that 0900 is early because it means that I will be up at an extremely early time, and then a few posts later be ridden because I'm not being prepared to get up early enough? Just so I'm clear, you guys -are- reading more than the numbers, right?

Getting to Pearson from Oshawa at this time means that I need to be checking in probably at least 2 hours in advance to make sure that I have time for everything. That puts me at 0700 that I have to be there. Now, anyone who knows the traffic getting into Toronto on a clear day would have an idea of what is possible at rush hour on a snowy day. Which means that I'll probably be tacking a considerable amount of time to my travel plans. As you can see, this 'cushy' 0900 flight is a firm stone, so the only where to go for more time is earlier and earlier for wake up. Presuming that I have everything packed and ready to go on my side, and that loading the method of travel doesn't take more than a few minutes, I am still looking at getting up at around 0500 at the latest. 0500 would be sleeping in, and only permissable if the weather looked clear and I was confident that everyone commuting into Toronto suddenly developed an acceptable standard of driving ability (If I begin to believe that, I just might take you up on your offer, niner).

I am going to be up extremely early, if I even bother to sleep at all. So those who are saying "Wow, that's cushy", you're not seeing the logistics involved. Those saying "You're not getting up early enough", you're not realizing that I am aware of the logistics involved and presently making my points to members of the first group.

And lastly, I asked the CFRC if I could get there by train. They said my options were Flight or POMV.


----------



## windsorftw (20 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> Again, if I lived in the airport, that might be getting to sleep in. When you take into account that leaving any time after 6am will probably mean that I am not there in time, it doesn't seem too 'sleeping in' anymore. If I can sleep in to 5:30 that day, I will be grateful.


Hey that's not too bad, I just found out today my train leaves town at 6:00 am, which means I have to be up and ready by 5:00 am, if not before hand to spend some time with the wife   
I wish I had a 9:00 departure time....

Well best of luck, what time is your flight arriving at?


----------



## Magravan (20 Dec 2006)

A train leaving at 6am would be preferable  It's about 10 mins to the train station with no potential for traffic... a few more minutes if I opted to use the local bus system...

My plane is scheduled to land at 10:15


----------



## derael (20 Dec 2006)

Pfft, planes and trains...you guys could practically walk to St. Jean!


----------



## spqr (21 Dec 2006)

I was sworn in today and it felt pretty good.  I though it would be another step and it turned out to be a mini milestone.

I am flying out of Calgary on Jan 6 (715am, I should be able to make that, it'll be tough, I am begining to like being on vacation now )

Another guy that was getting sworn in today for Armor Officer was going on Jan 13th.  Any reason for that?  He had no idea why not the Jan 8th start date.

rob


----------



## Magravan (21 Dec 2006)

Another platoon... I had several people at my ceremony who were going on the 13th... I actually pointed out to someone that his sheet said the 6th, so he -would- be going in the same platoon with us... And then the cpl and he both went 'huh?' and the cpl crossed it out and switched it... Which kind of sucked, because he was an entertaining person, and it would have been cool to have him in my group


----------



## Astalos (21 Dec 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone knew when the next Selection board for LOG or ARTILLERY officers is going to take place.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (21 Dec 2006)

The next selection board for most, including log and arty, officers is 12 Jan 2007.  Some occupations, like legal and intelligence, have their own boards and do not meet on the same schedule as the general board.


----------



## windsorftw (21 Dec 2006)

So when is everyone slated to arrive at Montreal/St Jean?  I will be arriving Jan 6th at 1948 (7:48 pm for those who aren't used to a 24 hour clock yet) in Montreal, after a not-so-nice 5 hour stopover in Toronto.


----------



## derael (21 Dec 2006)

I won't know myself until the 4th. 

5 hours? Yikes, I don't think I've ever had to be in Toronto more than an hour or so...thank god.  ;D


----------



## Magravan (21 Dec 2006)

My plane is supposed to touch down at 10:15


----------



## spqr (22 Dec 2006)

some thing like 14:30 or 15:30 I think.  

On another note.  I got a copy of the 20msr and I ran it to the beggining of level 6 today.  I was really disappointed but it does take a bit of practice.  I was going way to fast at the begining.  Grap a copy if you can and give it a whirl.

I found it by searching google for a "bleep test".

Rob


----------



## old man neri (22 Dec 2006)

spqr said:
			
		

> I found it by searching google for a "bleep test".



Might have had better luck if you googled 'beep test' not 'bleep test'.... ;D


----------



## spqr (22 Dec 2006)

Thats what I thought until I kept seeing it refered to as a bleep test as well.  Anyway you can get it here now

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51259.30.html

Its the one posted by Klc.

I am going to give it another whirl today.


----------



## Magravan (23 Dec 2006)

I'll have to go out try this out


----------



## windsorftw (27 Dec 2006)

Since I will be one of the later arrivals at St. Jean, anyone wanna meet up at the front doors around 2100 or so on the 6th?

I'll be the one already sporting a buzz cut with the "what the hell have I gotten myself into" look in his eyes.


----------



## old man neri (27 Dec 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Since I will be one of the later arrivals at St. Jean, anyone wanna meet up at the front doors around 2100 or so on the 6th?



I don't think anyone who is already there will be alloted the freedom to do that.


----------



## JesseWZ (27 Dec 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Since I will be one of the later arrivals at St. Jean, anyone wanna meet up at the front doors around 2100 or so on the 6th?
> 
> I'll be the one already sporting a buzz cut with the "what the hell have I gotten myself into" look in his eyes.


I will put money on the fact you won't be the only one...


----------



## windsorftw (28 Dec 2006)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> I will put money on the fact you won't be the only one...


Ya no doubt...so will you be joining us for BOTP then, Jesse?


----------



## Magravan (28 Dec 2006)

People have been suggesting 'Shave the head of the OCdt' as a party game for my Going Away party... So I might be the guy with hair that looks like it was cut by people with blindfolds on ...


----------



## Shamrock (28 Dec 2006)

Will that be a drinking game?  Every time you scream in agony, take a shot?


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Dec 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Ya no doubt...so will you be joining us for BOTP then, Jesse?


Negative, I won't be back for BOTP until school is out late April. I would guess that if I get on an early course it would be may at the earliest.


----------



## Magravan (28 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Will that be a drinking game?  Every time you scream in agony, take a shot?



They take a drink? Or I do? If it is them, I'd just scream repeatedly until they were all passed out on the floor... If not, I'd probably be unconscious after a shot or 2, so it accomplished roughly the same


----------



## xmarcx (28 Dec 2006)

I'm definently getting anxious to leave, maybe because there is nothing left here in my apartment in Ottawa but a stool, an airmattress, a single plate, one mug, and my suitcase for IAP. It's going to be a boring week! 

I'm bussing to MTL, probably going to get there around 11-12, waiting to find out when Chartier is flying in and maybe meeting him at the airport so we can hold hands on our way to the Mega


----------



## derael (29 Dec 2006)

awww aren't you a darling?  :-*

hah ok I grossed myself out now.


----------



## Shamrock (29 Dec 2006)

Magravan said:
			
		

> They take a drink? Or I do? If it is them, I'd just scream repeatedly until they were all passed out on the floor... If not, I'd probably be unconscious after a shot or 2, so it accomplished roughly the same



I'll modify the game.  Every time something retarded occurs, all parties take a drink.

I recommend three parts water, one part American beer.  I guarantee that no-one will be able to lawfully operate a vehicle within fifteen minutes, able to operate their own bodies within 45.


----------



## Magravan (30 Dec 2006)

I've invited some of my extended family... Better make it 12 parts water, 1 part American Beer, or we'll all have alcohol poisoning by the 15 minute mark...


----------



## Shamrock (30 Dec 2006)

Better bring a styptic pencil.


----------



## windsorftw (31 Dec 2006)

Less than a week to go eh boys n gals, hope everyone has all their loose ends tied up!
I know I'm starting to get real anxious, I want to go but I don't want to leave the wife/kids for such an extensive period of time!  ARGH!

6 more days and counting!
Hope everyone has a happy new year!


----------



## Magravan (31 Dec 2006)

I'm the same boat  Time to finish buying up the supplies, packing the bags and having the parties


----------



## Meridian (31 Dec 2006)

Good luck boys & girls, enjoy it!  And welcome to la belle province... its gotten colder with snow as of late.. just for you! 

February in Farnham sounds fun; though I enjoyed Valcartier during the coldest week of the last 5 years  a few years back...


----------



## JesseWZ (31 Dec 2006)

Just don't let em get you down, don't repeat the same mistakes, and help eachother out. The tighter as a platoon you are, the easier it all is. Just play the game.


----------



## xmarcx (31 Dec 2006)

windsorftw said:
			
		

> Less than a week to go eh boys n gals, hope everyone has all their loose ends tied up!



I sure don't!

But, someone did give me a spacepen as a going away present. No matter how bad things get, at least I'll be able to write underwater?

Have a great last week everyone! I can't wait to see who brings the most ridiculous mandatory photo!


----------



## Magravan (31 Dec 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone is going to opt for the M/Cpl's mom


----------



## derael (31 Dec 2006)

That is so a training video rip off, James. 

I'll settle for Marc's mom. She's a beautiful lady.


----------



## old man neri (31 Dec 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Have a great last week everyone! I can't wait to see who brings the most ridiculous mandatory photo!



I would wait at least till the 2nd week before you start antagonizing your instructors.


----------



## JesseWZ (31 Dec 2006)

I would wait much much longer then that.


----------



## old man neri (31 Dec 2006)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> I would wait much much longer then that.



Yes, there was sarcasm implied in my comment. ;D


----------



## spqr (31 Dec 2006)

I had a great going away party last night.  No gifts, just beer.

I am bringing several photo's.  Many of absurd things that I plan on slipping into other peoples frames just before inspections...

I am not antagonizing anybody in my own room.

Have a great night!


----------



## JesseWZ (31 Dec 2006)

What happens if you end up in the cubicles, then EVERYONE is in your own room...


----------



## windsorftw (31 Dec 2006)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> I sure don't!
> 
> But, someone did give me a spacepen as a going away present. No matter how bad things get, at least I'll be able to write underwater?
> 
> Have a great last week everyone! I can't wait to see who brings the most ridiculous mandatory photo!



OMG my old highschool buddy gave me a space pen too as a going away gift, how hardcore is that?!



			
				spqr said:
			
		

> I am bringing several photo's.  Many of absurd things that I plan on slipping into other peoples frames just before inspections...
> 
> I am not antagonizing anybody in my own room.



I can tell IAP/BOTP will be a lot of fun with you guyz on board.  I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Magravan (1 Jan 2007)

Hey, if we learned nothing else from Basic Up, it was that if we didn't remember to bring a photo, our M/Cpl would have one of his mom to provide  I'm just curious if anyone's going to hold out for it... We never did get to see what she looked like


----------



## exsemjingo (1 Jan 2007)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> Have a great last week everyone! I can't wait to see who brings the most ridiculous mandatory photo!



If I ever end up as an instructor, I have some hideous photos from the Butthole-surfers' "Electric-Larry-Land" to hand out.

But hey, by this time next week, everyone who's going from this board will already be there!  Shouldn't we be too busy getting ready to spend time on-line?


----------



## derael (1 Jan 2007)

Well after the 2nd I'll probably be too busy, but until then I have pretty much everything prepared. See you at our last minute enrollment on the 4th hah.


----------



## Meridian (2 Jan 2007)

Come on boys, its not hard to find an image of a girl you wouldn't mind seeing daily (appropriately dressed of course so as not to offend).

Alternatively, once you get your course photos, those of you with ego can place a nice photo of yourselves pointing a rifle at the camera...


----------



## spqr (2 Jan 2007)

Ahh, you mean the psycho shot you don't want released to the media if you ever do anything newsworthy.  Why not just keep whatever came in the frame?


----------



## ChristopherRobin (2 Jan 2007)

Ok, so since the Jan 8th people are all sorted out, anyone that gets info on the next officer course should post it up in this thread: dates, occupation offered...etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## xmarcx (2 Jan 2007)

I think that on January 6th this thread should be closed and resigned to the museum of incredible thread derailments, and the next batch of officer cadets be given their own thread in which to make fools of themselves in public  ;D


----------



## Meridian (3 Jan 2007)

No need to close this one, the next batch will make do on their own, I'm sure.


----------



## Magravan (3 Jan 2007)

So... Those Merit Boards for D.E.O. are pretty awesome, eh? ... What thread derailment?   ???


----------



## spqr (3 Jan 2007)

I know that a guy I swore in with was going to St Jean for BOTC on Jan 13th.  I though we all started at the same time but there you go.  It was coonfirmed and all right before my eyes.  In fact I was the anomaly by going out on the 6th.


----------



## Magravan (3 Jan 2007)

0087 and 0088 start this time around, 0089 and presumably 0090 (not sure about 0090) start a week later... I had a few people from my group starting a week later than me..


----------



## old man neri (3 Jan 2007)

Magravan said:
			
		

> 0087 and 0088 start this time around, 0089 and presumably 0090 (not sure about 0090) start a week later... I had a few people from my group starting a week later than me..



By staggering start dates it lessens the facilities requirements. One group will need the range one week, followed by the next group the next week as oppose to both groups needing the range the same week which would mean a bigger range. But the all training needs to be done by the end of April so that the RMC and ROTP folks can come in, they have a very tight window when they can do their training as oppose to DEO folks. (This is all conjuncture) I think BMQ staggers the dates year round because they don't have windows needed for them.


----------



## ChristopherRobin (3 Jan 2007)

old man neri said:
			
		

> But the all training needs to be done by the end of April so that the RMC and ROTP folks can come in, they have a very tight window when they can do their training as oppose to DEO folks.



Since the next course is going to be in the spring/summer, I wonder if DEO candidates get mixed with RMC and ROTP people. I'm assuming yes since the training is all the same.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2007)

Yes!


----------



## old man neri (3 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes!



Do RMC/ROTP folks get priority?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jan 2007)

There will be ample room for all OCdts in the summer months in Gagetown.  There will be thousands of you.  Don't worry.


----------



## Meridian (4 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There will be ample room for all OCdts in the summer months in Gagetown.  There will be thousands of you.  Don't worry.



George, are you referring ti IAP/BOTP or CAP/Phase III-IV?

*Some* DEOs are usually used to *round out* the platoon sizes for ROTP IAP/BOTP groups...  I even had a reservist or two on my course.  But it was primarily ROTP.



Edited to make sense.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2007)

All of the above.  For CAP, you will probably see nine or so platoons being run simultaneously.  All Phases, Reg and Res, are running at the Four Schools in Gagetown during the summer months.


----------



## Magravan (4 Jan 2007)

Does anyone have the Course Title, Course Number and Platoon number for the 0087 course? (I'm not sure which 0087, but I presume Course Number)

I am trying to give out my mailing address for people to send letters, but I don't have the piece of paper that has this information...


----------



## JesseWZ (4 Jan 2007)

It will probably be somewhere along the lines of Initial Assessment Period I0087E. That, and the actual mailing address, your name rank and service number should be adequate.


----------



## derael (5 Jan 2007)

Well, I hope you're all packed and ready to go; I sure am...mostly.  > 

See you guys there.


----------



## RocketScientist (3 Nov 2020)

Hello All,

Just enrolled on Oct 30, 5 days shy of 2 years after first submitting my application. I am quite excited. But, also quite confused.

The paperwork I signed at enrollment clearly stated that I was enrolled as DEO at a Rank of 2Lt. However, thus far, in all the emails I've received, I've been referred to as Private Recruit or Officer Cadet by Sergeants and Master Corporals. I did ask for clarification, and the response was "all untrained officers are OCdt". So, what do I get paid as, and what will my uniform say? I'm not sure if this is a big deal or not (i.e., does this affect anything other than the salute), and if it is, how do I correct my Section Commander or higher without sounding like, for lack of a better word, prick. 

Would love some advice.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (3 Nov 2020)

TheAeronaut said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> Just enrolled on Oct 30, 5 days shy of 2 years after first submitting my application. I am quite excited. But, also quite confused.
> 
> ...



Assuming that you are a General Service Officer (not a specialist), you will be enrolled as a DEO in the rank of Officer Cadet in accordance with CFAO 11-6. You will be promoted to Second Lieutenant upon completion of your Basic Officer Qualification. I believe that your pay is the same (its the same table in the CBIs).

I am going to assume that you have no prior military experience. On your basic officer course you must be aware that you are like John Snow in that _you know nothing_. Your Section Commander will be a seasoned non-commissioned member with plenty of leadership training and experience. He or she will address you as your rank on your uniform requires. Never forget that you are the candidate and they are the instructor. Trust that they understand the regulations. You are not in charge. As an Officer Cadet you have no command authority. Even as a Second Lieutenant later on in your element/branch training you will be a candidate. If you are in the Army your initial courses will be primarily instructed by Sergeants and Warrant Officers. Please do not presume to think that you are superior to them.


Warm regards,

T2B


----------



## Navy_Pete (3 Nov 2020)

TheAeronaut said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> Just enrolled on Oct 30, 5 days shy of 2 years after first submitting my application. I am quite excited. But, also quite confused.
> 
> ...



Re-read the contract; that is probably what pay scale you start at, not your rank. You will definitely be an Officer Cadet at the start (not a private recruit though; that was probably just a mistake).

DEOs will start on the 2Lt pay scale as you have already finished school, but you need to finish basic before you are commisioned and promoted to 2Lt. Anyway your contract should specify where on the table you start, so there will be a letter  and a pay incentive level (PI) to match the row/column on the pay rate table. Before you ask for the table, this is a good chance to start finding references for yourself and looking it up, and this is an easy one.

 It's worth knowing what it is supposed to be, as St. Jean had a nice habit of starting all OCdts on the lowest pay scale then screwing around on fixing it, so you suddenly get a lump sum of backpay with no insight into how they calculated it to know if you were over/underpayed. Once you are at a normal unit with easy access to the pay office this isn't a big deal, but trying to sort this out on basic with requests for appointments can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## RocketScientist (3 Nov 2020)

Thank you for the information and clarification, Navy Pete and Tange 2 Bravo. So, from what I gather above, there is an "official" payscale designation in the paperwork, and an "actual" designation, which is OCdt since I'm untrained. 

To clarify, I asked the question not out of some sense of superiority in rank (that would be silly of me as a fresh recruit), but rather a standard career progression and pay perspective. I absolutely do assume that _I know nothing_, hence why I asked here. Usually, these are the types of clarification questions I'd ask in person, in a more relaxed tone, but that's not possible due to COVID.

What I take away from this is, trust that whatever the instructors / leaders are doing is right / standard practice and carry on.


----------



## Navy_Pete (3 Nov 2020)

TheAeronaut said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information and clarification, Navy Pete and Tange 2 Bravo. So, from what I gather above, there is an "official" payscale designation in the paperwork, and an "actual" designation, which is OCdt since I'm untrained.



No, your rank at the start is officially Officer Cadet.

Your payscale will officially start at the 2Lt level, but that has zero bearing on your rank. Those are two separate things. It is a good opportunity though to start reading things, as it should be pretty clearly spelled out in the document what the context of the 2Lt starting pay is (and probably references the CBI).

At least you asked here though; you would have been really quickly disabused of that notion if you had asked your course staff to call you by the 2Lt rank. Your course staff won't always be right, but there are rules for all the admin stuff, so a bit of research on your own before asking questions is usually a good practice.


----------



## Mapletree001 (3 Nov 2020)

Hello Theaeronaut,

congrats on enrollment, just curious which trade are you in, and which PI(pay incentive) you were assigned with 2lt pay scale, if you are ok to share, I am curious to see if the new recruits are assigned lowest PI to start with(for candiatea with no prior military experience).
thanks


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (3 Nov 2020)

Mapletree001 said:
			
		

> Hello Theaeronaut,
> 
> congrats on enrollment, just curious which trade are you in, and which PI(pay incentive) you were assigned with 2lt pay scale, if you are ok to share, I am curious to see if the new recruits are assigned lowest PI to start with(for candiatea with no prior military experience).
> thanks



Your pay will be determined by your entry plan and whether you have prior service. The CBIs (Compensation and Benefits Instructions) detail this.


----------



## RocketScientist (3 Nov 2020)

Update: Received correction email from my Section Commander that I was indeed enrolled in as 2Lt, not OCdt. My paperwork just took a few days to make it to my Unit, hence the confusion.

I'm still very glad I asked here, and appreciate everyone's input above. Doesn't hurt to learn.

Sharing this for posterity, in case anyone else


----------

